# December 2014 babies



## shell-bell

Hi Ladies,

Thought it would be nice to share this special journey with other ladies due Dec 2014!

What's your due date?
How are you feeling?
:flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## shell-bell

I'm due 13th Dec and so far only tender boobs and tiredness but that could be down to the progesterone doc has put me on due to previous losses.


----------



## clacko

Hey!!! I'm due around the 6th of December from lmp. So far just feeling tired on and off, a little nauseous every now and then. Full of cold at the moment so been feeling a little rough. 

Boobs haven't been too bad at moment. Nipples were stinging for a short while last night but then was ok. Had horrible dream that I was bleeding! But getting my 2-3 weeks on digi this morning cheered me up  xxx


----------



## shell-bell

That's awesome Clacko! Post a pic of your digi! I've got a digi left that I will use on Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## clacko

I will post one when I take one! Yesterday's frer was more impressive the line is sooooo dark! From lmp I'm 5 weeks 1 day but thinking might be a couple of days behind so wasn't hoping for a 3+ yet. All I have left now are cheapies, I don't think I'm going to buy anymore x


----------



## shell-bell

Okay Hun xxx


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-34.jpg

Top Ic is yesterday's and bottom is today's. Then yesterday's frer with today's digi  x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi ladies! May I join? I just got my first bfp yesterday!!

I'm having heartburn here and there which is surprising since I don't have that too often. I have irregular cycles so I'm not sure how to calculate my estimated due date, all I know is December and just that makes DH and I over the moon:cloud9:


----------



## shell-bell

Hi Mrs Dragonfly! Welcome! We are happy to have you join us! Sorry about the heartburn. Is this your first child?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you! Yes, this will be our first child! Tomorrow can't get here soon enough :)

I feel silly to be nervous to change my sig and everything, tomorrow is the expected day but I'm still testing positive!


----------



## shell-bell

Aaahhh that's awesome!!! I'm having bloods done tomorrow to check my HCG levels are rising okay so I'm also counting down!!! Post a pic of your test tomorrow xxx


----------



## clacko

Welcome dragonfly! You can estimate your due date if you count 40 weeks from the 1st day of your last period xx


----------



## missink2014

hey thought id join in as if all goes well i should be due 13th dec . going to the doc's in the morning to get all confirmed by them and an early scan booked as with my history they like to scan me straight away, hoping this time they will do bloods also.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Weee so many of us are getting confirmed tomorrow!!!:happydance: Such an exciting time. Are any of ladies having intense cramps in your low back hips and legs? I feel like I might go nuts when it hits a really bad moment.



clacko said:


> Welcome dragonfly! You can estimate your due date if you count 40 weeks from the 1st day of your last period xx

Does that work for irregular cycles? I'm usually a 35-37 day cycler. If it does, I'm looking at about December 9th! I would love them to show a day early on the 8th and share their great grandmother and uncles birthday!



missink2014 said:


> hey thought id join in as if all goes well i should be due 13th dec . going to the doc's in the morning to get all confirmed by them and an early scan booked as with my history they like to scan me straight away, hoping this time they will do bloods also.

Wishing you the best and that your doctors take good care of you and sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## missink2014

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Weee so many of us are getting confirmed tomorrow!!!:happydance: Such an exciting time. Are any of ladies having intense cramps in your low back hips and legs? I feel like I might go nuts when it hits a really bad moment.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best and that your doctors take good care of you and sticky bean:hugs:

Im also getting lower back pains at the moment that are very on and off and seems to be worse if i need a wee sorry tmi.. i do have a retrovert uterus though so could be why.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mine is too! That would be curious if cramping when needing to pee is from that... I had an ultrasound done a few cycle ago to check for cysts, they told me to have a full bladder so I did - they swore it wasn't anywhere near where they wanted it but to me it felt super full.


----------



## clacko

I had lower back ache last week that went into my legs too. Sometimes was so intense was in agony but that's stopped happening now. I think I may be a little further on then everyone else though so fingers crossed should pass for you both too xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's excellent to hear. Now I'm fine, and I've drank enough water that even though I just went to the bathroom I already have to pee again so maybe that has something to do with it as well?


----------



## clacko

I think it's baby just getting comfy in there  xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hi ladies I would love to join, I am due Dec 3,2014. I found out 3/27/2014 I had my first beta at 4w2d it was 987 they did a quick scan last Thursday at my confirmation appt and did see the sac I have my first real scan u/s 4/21. I had lower back pain last week, gas and mild cramping but was told it's due to the changes in the uterus and the growing. This week is much better just tired and nauseated off and on.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Those are beautiful lines, MrsTruth!:wave: Can't wait to get my own bloods checked:happydance:


----------



## shell-bell

missink2014 said:


> hey thought id join in as if all goes well i should be due 13th dec . going to the doc's in the morning to get all confirmed by them and an early scan booked as with my history they like to scan me straight away, hoping this time they will do bloods also.

Same day as me missink2014! I had my bloods done at 3w6d and hcg was 113 and progesterone 138! Doc wants my hcg levels redone tomorrow so fingers crossed all is okay. Let us know how you get on at the doc xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Mrstruth said:


> Hi ladies I would love to join, I am due Dec 3,2014. I found out 3/27/2014 I had my first beta at 4w2d it was 987 they did a quick scan last Thursday at my confirmation appt and did see the sac I have my first real scan u/s 4/21. I had lower back pain last week, gas and mild cramping but was told it's due to the changes in the uterus and the growing. This week is much better just tired and nauseated off and on.

Welcome Mrs truth! Wow those are impressive hcg levels! Awesome that u had a scan too! H&H 9 months to you xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - can I join in?

I'm due 2nd December. I'm going for a scan on Tuesday to make sure the pregnancy isn't ectopic/how many are in their and then I have another scan the following week (on Monday) to check the heart beat(s)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - glad I found you! Think I am due around the 9th - my babies are always late tho so I would probably guess it wont arrive until the 19th! I am excited but me and hubby have bets on how long I can keep my mouth shut and not tell anyone - last time I lasted around 24 hours!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - glad I found you! Think I am due around the 9th - my babies are always late tho so I would probably guess it wont arrive until the 19th! I am excited but me and hubby have bets on how long I can keep my mouth shut and not tell anyone - last time I lasted around 24 hours!

Haha that sounds so cute :) I could bet money that DH will be the first to spill the beans to someone. I do want to shout it out to everyone but I think I'll be able to contain it better.

Who do you plan to tell first when you do?


----------



## hope&faith09

My mum - but ideally we are going to take my eldest to the 12 week scan and then let her spread the news!


----------



## shell-bell

Welcome mishC & Hope&faith!!! Great to have u join us! 

MishC - good luck with the scan on Tuesday, keep us posted :hugs: 
Hope&faith - I've already told my mum lol


----------



## clacko

We've already told hubby's mum and dad, one of his sisters have guessed but promised to keep it secret. We've also told my mum and my Nanna  xx


----------



## MishC

Shell-bee - Thanks. Its only a really small chance but due to having one in the past they're just being safe.


----------



## shell-bell

Found this link for those worried about hcg levels

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## missink2014

shell-bell said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> hey thought id join in as if all goes well i should be due 13th dec . going to the doc's in the morning to get all confirmed by them and an early scan booked as with my history they like to scan me straight away, hoping this time they will do bloods also.
> 
> Same day as me missink2014! I had my bloods done at 3w6d and hcg was 113 and progesterone 138! Doc wants my hcg levels redone tomorrow so fingers crossed all is okay. Let us know how you get on at the doc xxxClick to expand...

113 hcg for 3w6d is very good in my opinion and im sure yours will be all ok tomorrow , ill have to push to have my bloods done as my dr's can be useless at times (told me my heavy bleeding was normal when i had my MC last month) i ended up going straight to A&E to be told it was a MC on the same day as my dr said all was ok..i just knew it wasn't. So FX if i get irate enough at them this time they will check bloods right away and i dont have to wait 3 weeks for a scan as im meant to be scanned right away.


----------



## missink2014

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - glad I found you! Think I am due around the 9th - my babies are always late tho so I would probably guess it wont arrive until the 19th! I am excited but me and hubby have bets on how long I can keep my mouth shut and not tell anyone - last time I lasted around 24 hours!

Congratulations.. i can never keep my mouth shut about these things either me and OH have had bets on every time, first time i lasted the full 12weeks before i whispered a word to anyone, second time was about 3 days.


----------



## hope&faith09

First time I lasted 16 weeks before telling anyone (long story!) but last time I couldn't stop telling people! Really want to keep it quiet this time but I bet people will guess!!!


----------



## MishC

Hope&Faith - 16 weeks is some good going!

I waited until 12 weeks with my daughter but this time its an IVF pregnancy so I told a few people I was going through it and they all know its a positive. Most people will know in the next couple of weeks anyway. I'm suffering with sickness (I've called my clinic for advice because its just so early and im not keeping and antibiotics/medicines down) and i'll have had 2 scans which will reassure me everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

hope&faith09 said:


> First time I lasted 16 weeks before telling anyone (long story!) but last time I couldn't stop telling people! Really want to keep it quiet this time but I bet people will guess!!!

Oh my goodness! I don't think we'll last that long:haha: DH wants to tell his best friend now and thinks I'm insane for wanting to wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone.



MishC said:


> Hope&Faith - 16 weeks is some good going!
> 
> I waited until 12 weeks with my daughter but this time its an IVF pregnancy so I told a few people I was going through it and they all know its a positive. Most people will know in the next couple of weeks anyway. I'm suffering with sickness (I've called my clinic for advice because its just so early and im not keeping and antibiotics/medicines down) and i'll have had 2 scans which will reassure me everything is ok.

I'm sorry you're feeling so sick already! I hope that your doctor can help you out so you can feel better fast.


----------



## MishC

Mrs Dragonfly - It seems really early to get sickness. The nurse at my clinic said its either because i'm more sensitive to the HCG or because its twins! Either way i'll be happy when it subsides. I forgot how awful this hangover sickness feeling felt!


----------



## MishC

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh how exciting of the twin possibility!! I'm sure you'll be happy with one or two blessings :) You mentioned you're on antibiotics as well, maybe that has something to do with feeling awful on top of the hormones.

So far I've been fine other than the aches/cramps. I'm nervous with the cramps I've been getting, they get intense to where I panic that something is wrong.


----------



## MishC

IKWYM - A couple of days ago I expected to bleed because the cramping was quite bad but luckily I was fine. It must be normal even at this stage as ive read a few people feel like this.

I do think the antibiotics are having an impact on me and the general illness isn't helping the situation either. I should hopefully getting back to normal tomorrow/Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I sure hope it's normal because we're certainly not the only ones feeling it. Take care and feel better soon, antibiotics are never fun. Sending lots of well wishes!

DH just asked if I have a bladder problem and need to call the doctor because I have to go to the bathroom so much:haha: He's going to be in for so many surprises over the upcoming months!


----------



## hope&faith09

I am also already feeling sicky - I don't remember it starting this early before but I have just had flu so I am really run down anyway! I will be ringing docs today to try and get on top of the sickness before it starts! Hope everyone is ok today. X


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies,

I've been to have my bloods done and my hcg levels are now 311 an progesterone is 186! Doctor wants me to go back in on Friday to have my bloods done again. It went from 113 late on Thursday afternoon to 311 first thing this morning. So fingers crossed this is positive!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies went to drs this morning to have my bloods done results wont be back until tomorrow morning. I hate all this waiting :(


----------



## missink2014

This mornings test is the bottom one looks slightly darkerk than one above do you think so?
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-07 12.00.58.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shell-bell

Hang in there Missink2014! Today's test does look a bit darker!!! Keep us posted Hun xxx


----------



## MishC

Missink - If it helps my test colours were all over the place. Someone told me not to take any notice because some tests have more dye than others and sometimes you wee maybe a bit stringer than others.

Shell-bell - I'm pretty rubbish with hcg levels. I can see its clearly going up which is a good sign and it looks to be almost doubling every 48 hours which I think is what its suppose to do. If that's right then its looking good for you.

Hope&faith - How are you feeling?

afm - I've kept all my tablets down today ...yey but I feel super sick. I'm fighting not to vomit at the moment. I seem to get worse as the day goes on. Its like I want to eat but when I do I feel worse for it. It really is like a constant hangover feeling.

Do you all already have kids or will this be your first?


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies iv been a bit sicky today too so think I'll be going to doctors in the week before I get too sicky. I have hyperemesis with both my last pregnancies so want to try get on top of it this time x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Missink - Maybe trying a different test would be better, that one I feel is hard to read. Hope your bloods are excellent when they call tomorrow so you don't have to worry anymore :)

MishC - Glad you've been able to keep your tablets down today:thumbup: that's progress. Although bummer you still feel so sick, hopefully once you're done with your antibiotics your MS will calm down a lot!

I see you've got a cute little miss in your avatar :) This is our first:cloud9:

Clacko - Oh no, I hope the doctor will give you something to relieve the sick feeling before it gets too bad.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello to all the new moms on here! Good luck to everyone whom is going to get blood work :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The wait is crazy:haha: My doctors office doesn't even open for another half hour but I'm hoping to call them a little early because I know the receptionist usually picks up. I sound like such a nut:wacko:


----------



## MishC

Clacko - I don't blame you for getting on top of it. I was really sick with my daughter. My mam wanted to take me to hospital but I just wouldn't go. It lasted 8 weeks which seemed like a life time!

Dragonfly - How exciting! How far on are you? Where are you from? I've noticed out timelines are a little different.


----------



## shell-bell

Sorry to the ladies who are struggling with sickness! Clacko hope you get sorted. MishC, glad you've managed to keep your tablets down.

I've felt like AF is going to arrive all day! I know it's common to feel this way at this stage. Other than that and tender boobs I'm fine so far. My all day sickness only kicked in at 6 weeks with my dd! Hopefully it won't be as bad this time. Xxj


----------



## shell-bell

Fingers crossed Mrs Dragonfly xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MishC - I'm being ridiculous and am nervous to put in a ticker:dohh: I believe I'm 3w+6d or a straight 4 weeks, but that's a guess because of my irregular cycles. Although my gyno's receptionist said 5 weeks, I won't argue if that means I get in sooner lol. And I'm in Washington :)

ShellBell - Fingers crossed MS gives you a break this time!

Is it strange that my gyno didn't say to get a blood test? They just said the nurse will call me back later with questions and to schedule an appointment around 8 weeks. Boo. I'm still calling my family doctor to request the blood work because I want to know!


----------



## clacko

My doctor hasn't requested blood work either and just said the midwives will send me an appointment for 10 weeks and a scan at around 12 weeks!! 

The sickness has gone off now which is nice. I'm still going to try get some meds just incase though. Does anyone in uk know if I can get gavisgon free from pharmacy with my nhs number with that minor ailments thing or is it just children? X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wow, I'm glad my gyno isn't the only one... Speaking of midwives, I have to figure out how to explain to my gyno that she's amazing but I really want a midwife to do the birth.

I'm not in the UK so I can't help you there, but that would be awesome if you could:thumbup: Keeping my fingers crossed it works out to save some money!


----------



## clacko

If not i will ask my doctor to prescribe some then I will get it free  I struggle with heartburn in my pregnancies which doesn't help the sickness x


----------



## Mrstruth

My beta on 3/28 was 983 and today it was.........22,000 waiting for ultrasound


----------



## arikalane22

Hey ladies! Got my bfp yesterday..yay!! Im 4 wks and 1 day today and my due date is December 14th. This is our 2nd Lo. Ummmm..been really bloated since O and SO hungry and breasts are tender. This pregnancy is already feeling so diff from when i was prego with dd. I have my 6wk u/s scheduled for the 23rd. I have a chance for twins again(dd had a vanishing twin that passed @ about 9wks) so im nervous..lol. Congrats to all!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wowza MrsTruth!! That's beautiful :) looking forward to your scan!

Welcome Arika! Congratulations your bfp!! Hxh to you :)

Ladies I hate to be full of gloom but I had to go into my gyno's for blood work to see if I need an early scan for ectopic, they're really concerned with how much discomfort/pain I'm in. Fingers crossed that it'll be ok


----------



## Mrstruth

Here's my results from today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shell-bell

Oh mrs Dragonfly I hope you are okay xxxx :hugs:

That's great Mrs truth! 

Welcome Arika, wow twins!!! Very exciting!


----------



## shell-bell

He se you Mrs Drgonfly? Any news?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MrsTruth - Looks great!

The doctor is going to call me at some point today, she mentioned on the phone last night it was at the top of her list when she got in this morning so I'll be at my first day of work by the time she's in. Hopefully I can sneak into the bathroom to answer.

In good news! I finally slept the whole night through! Other than getting up 3x to pee of course:haha:. The intense cramping only happened once when I first woke up with my alarm and they were no where near as bad as they have been. I hope this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## Mrstruth

My fingers crossed for you Ms. Dragonfly


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you MrsTruth. I'm praying everything's alright because I'm feeling much better today other than fluish. Cramp wise a lot better, but I still feel sicky this morning so that's good in an odd way haha


----------



## Mrstruth

I feel that things will turn out great and I am glad you are feeling a lot better. Any news from the doctors office


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies, has anyone else been having like a sharp ache near hip bone/ovary! Iv got some today that came on sudden. Almost like a pressure ache maybe :-/ I hope it's normal x


----------



## shell-bell

Mrs Dragonfly, keeping everything crossed for you. Glad the pain has eased slightly. Good luck for your new job! I hope the doc calls soon with god news :hugs:

Sorry Clacko can't help but fingers crossed it normal and your not in too much pain :hugs:


----------



## clacko

Good luck mrs dragonfly, I'm sure everything will be great and glad the pains have subsided now  xx

How's everyone else? X


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

I am exhausted! Trying to work out how much exercise I can continue with now I am pregnant! Also hoping to get in to see the doctor this week to hopefully get some anti sickness meds before it kicks in properly as I have felt vile today! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The pains are doing better so I'm relieved about that. My count yesterday was 428 and they want Mr back in tomorrow to make sure its doubling.

Hope - good thinking! I had left over meds from the holidays due some issues so I've taken that today to get through work.


----------



## MishC

Mrs Truth - Great picture. Glad your scan went well. Did you measure to were you thought you were?

Clarko - The pain you are feeling in youtr ovary area is because your ovaries will have enlarged. Its quite common apparently. I've had it for a couple of weeks and I mentioned it to my IVF nurse today.

Dragonfly - How are you feeling? I had an ectopic a couple of years ago. The intense pain lasted for about 2 hours which caused me to limp and then I had a dull ache for about 8 hours. After 12 hours my stomach had swollen right up, after 18 hours I got a shoulder tip pain. I managed to get myself discharged out of hospital and I collapsed in the car park around 18 hours after the initial pain started. That's an idea of what you want to be looking for if you think its ectopic.

I had my 6wk scan today and I found out I have a singleton on board and I saw its heart beat! yey!


----------



## MishC

Hope& Faith - Hope you're feeling better soon and get your antisickness sorted out.


----------



## clacko

Thanks misc iv been so worried about it. It's not agonising, suppose a littl like ovulation pain so what you said would make sense. My friend had a ectopic and she got to 8weeks 4 days!!! She was in pain for weeks and the doctor put it down to ibs until she collapsed with the pain. Xx


----------



## MishC

I knew for me it couldn't be ectopic because I have had both of my tubes removed. To be honest it felt like 'missing tube syndrome' that's a name I have made up and pain in the ovary area. My nurse at my scan asked if I had felt any pain or had any bleeding and I explained to her the pain I was feeling. When she scanned me she said she could see my ovaries were swollen and that is what was causing the pain. If you suspect ectopic go straight to A&E. I lost over half of my blood due to internal bleeding with mine. It took 6 month to get back to my normal health.


----------



## Mrstruth

MishC said:


> Mrs Truth - Great picture. Glad your scan went well. Did you measure to were you thought you were?
> 
> Clarko - The pain you are feeling in youtr ovary area is because your ovaries will have enlarged. Its quite common apparently. I've had it for a couple of weeks and I mentioned it to my IVF nurse today.
> 
> Dragonfly - How are you feeling? I had an ectopic a couple of years ago. The intense pain lasted for about 2 hours which caused me to limp and then I had a dull ache for about 8 hours. After 12 hours my stomach had swollen right up, after 18 hours I got a shoulder tip pain. I managed to get myself discharged out of hospital and I collapsed in the car park around 18 hours after the initial pain started. That's an idea of what you want to be looking for if you think its ectopic.
> 
> I had my 6wk scan today and I found out I have a singleton on board and I saw its heart beat! yey!

I actually was thinking and still feel that I am just six weeks that's why I haven't changed the ticker but they stated that I am 7, I have another scan on the 21 so I will have great clearance then


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MishC - Yay:happydance: So happy you heard the heartbeat today, that's beautiful!

This morning I had some of the intense cramping but it was no where near as bad as it has been, it cleared up pretty fast too. I had a stomach ache for a while and it got super intense under my left rib.... lifted up a box of files and I nearly flew to the moon:shy: Pain was gone after that. My doctor called saying my hcg was 428 yesterday and I go back tomorrow for another blood draw. 

That's so scary MishC about your ectopic!! And your friend Clacko! I really hope that's not what is going on. I want to say it isn't because I'm not in pain other than the awful cramps first thing in the morning and the gas pain I had today. Nothing has made me double over or felt stabbing, yet *knock on wood*


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies!! Can I join?? Got a BFP today :) Will be my second munchkin- my son is 21 months.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Congratulations!! :) What a cutie you've got there!


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies my blood results came back at 17dpo as 49hcg wich is very low dr only re testing in a week.. im so worried :(


----------



## clacko

Try not to worry missink, you could of implanted late or taken longer to implant! Fingers crossed for you. Don't think id want to wait a week, will they not retest in a couple of days for you x


----------



## shell-bell

Mrs dragonfly that's great news! How many DPO were u when your bloods were taken? I hope the pain eases for you :hugs:

Bug222 - welcome &congrays on your BFP xxx

MishC - great news :dance:

Mrstruth & Clacko - how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## shell-bell

Missink2014, sending u big hugs I know how worrying that is!!! I'm hoping and praying that all is fine for you xxx


----------



## missink2014

clacko said:


> Try not to worry missink, you could of implanted late or taken longer to implant! Fingers crossed for you. Don't think id want to wait a week, will they not retest in a couple of days for you x

No i have tried pushing for a sooner test but they wont do it :-( at first the earliest appointment i could get was the 22nd now i have had a big moan at them they have pushed it to the 14th, took a first response test this morning and the positive line still looks super faint so losing alot of hope.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am in agony this afternoon, off to the doctors shortly to get checked over x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies my blood results came back at 17dpo as 49hcg wich is very low dr only re testing in a week.. im so worried :(

:hugs: I'm keeping you in my thoughts, at least they moved your next blood work to the 14th, that's a little better. Maybe you are just implanting late. Hold on:hugs:



shell-bell said:


> Mrs dragonfly that's great news! How many DPO were u when your bloods were taken? I hope the pain eases for you :hugs:

That was at 14dpo, today's test will be 16dpo. Thank you :hugs: I had the cramping twice this morning, but they weren't as bad. Maybe it has something to do with laying down?



hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - I am in agony this afternoon, off to the doctors shortly to get checked over x

Oh no, I hope everything is alright:hugs: Take care and let us know how you're doing. Keeping you in my thoughts today!


----------



## clacko

So ladies iv been to the gp, refused to give me sickness meds until I'm actually sick. My Bp was high so I have to go back next week. The doctor felt my stomach after telling her about my pains and she rang the early pregnancy unit to ask there advise. Said I'm too early to be seen and to go to a and a if it gets worse or if I start to bleed but I think it's just normal pains. X


----------



## MishC

Dragonfly - When I had my daughter I was taken into hospital with an intense pain (they thought ectopic but it wasn't) and they thought I could have had a cyst on my ovary that had ruptured. The pain was intense only lasted an hour then I felt fine and there was no blood. Maybe it could be something like that?

Missink - That does seem low for 17dpo but like the other ladies have said maybe there is another reason behind it. I can only imagine how hard this week will be for you. I hope you get the outcome we all want for you.

Hope&Faith - What's wrong? Hope you're ok. Let us know how you get on! 

Clarko - Could you not go back next week and just say the sickness has started to get the medication?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - saw doc and he gave me and internal and said i felt like I was around 9 weeks along - where as I thought I was 5 so I am very confused. Have an ultrasound tomorrow to make sure everything is ok!


----------



## clacko

I'm going to see how the sickness goes. I was more worried that the doctor wanted me scanned but early pregnancy wouldn't because wasn't far enough! Even though I'm almost 6 weeks x


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies :)

clacko- i got a lot of pains with my first so hopefully it is just the growing and stretching. I hope the sickness stays away

missink- fxd for you- that seems like a long time to make you wait for bloodwork! :( 

hope&faith- wishing you luck tomorrow!


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing? 

I went for more bloods this morning and me levels have gone from 311 on Monday (17dpo) to 635.9 today (20dpo). Doctor is not happy with these levels so he is starting me on progesterone pessaries on top of the progesterone tablets I'm taking. And I need to go back in a week for more bloods. Urgh I'm not feeling optimistic :-(


----------



## MishC

Shell-bell Your levels only double every 48 hours. Don't loose hope yet I still think you're in with a good chance. I'm on the pessaries my advice is only use them just before you go to sleep that way they'll stay in if you know what I mean. I'm onthen until Tuesday and then i will be finally drug free.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks MishC appreciate it! It's hard after 4 losses but let's hope this bean sticks! How are u doing?


----------



## clacko

I agree I think your levels look ok as they have still doubled. Don't lose hope yet. I don't really know much about progesterone but I think your levels look normal. 

I did another clear blue digi this morning and the evil thing still said 2-3!!! Ggggrrrr I cracked it open and the line is so much darker that yesterday's digi so I think I must be right on the border line for 3+ I have now vowed I will not test any more!


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks Clacko! Fingers crossed! 

I've got a clear blue digi left - I'll probably do it on Sunday morning! I've read a lot of forums where people say they never get a 3+ so don't stress! How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## clacko

I'm not feeling too bad today, bit tired. I keep getting nausea on and off but find it's eases if I eat so that's good. I'm fully expecting the sickness to start next week! 

I'm a little annoyed at the gp I saw yesterday, she told me that it's normal for Bp to rise in early pregnancy and then fall when she's wrong it falls in early pregnancy which is why you get dizzy and to get high Bp is not normal! She made so many mistakes x


----------



## shell-bell

Gosh that's awful! Can u see a different doc in future?


----------



## clacko

My doctors has lots of different doctors but could tell she was a junior. She had to look up about hyperemesis! She booked me in to have a repeat Bp check but then said it can be normal! She rang early pregnancy unit and told them I'm 3 weeks not nearly three so they said I was too early to be seen! Was just a write off from start to finish. I definitely won't be seeing her again x


----------



## MishC

Clarko - What was your bp? It sounds like your doctors are a little crazy! When will you see a MW?

Shell-bell - How are you feeling?


----------



## clacko

My Bp was 148/88!!! She was bloody useless she really was, was only young so imagine she hasn't been doing it long x


----------



## clacko

I wouldn't mind but with preeclampsia in both my previous pregnancies my Bp is something that needs to be kept an eye on really! X


----------



## Bug222

yikes! Clacko- can you choose which Dr you see when you book your appt?

im having a lot of brown blood when i wipe today.. i know it can be normal but im freaking out a bit :(


----------



## clacko

Normally I just see whoever is free but won't be next time!!! 

Brown can be very normal, I had it in both pregnancies but if you contact your doctor or early pregnancy unit they will probably arrange for you to be scanned. Brown blood is old so wouldn't worry too much. I know that's easier said than done though cause if be freaking out too x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Clacko - sounds awful about your doctor, our doctors is the same you end up seeing who is free and it's normally not my favorite doctor. If you have had problems with sickness in the past I wouldve thought they would want to get on top of it as early as possible. 

I went for my scan - I am around 5 weeks and all they could see was a sack? Had bloods taken and waiting on repeat bloods on Saturday and then results on Sunday to check hcg levels. If all is ok they re book me in for another scan in two weeks. Fingers crossed! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## clacko

You'd think they would but to be honest she seemed completely useless! Had no idea what hyperemesis was without looking it up!! 

A sac at 5 weeks is right and a scan in 2 weeks will show a lovely baby with it's heart beating away! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Ladies mind if I join? I found put yesterday at a fertility consultation that I was pregnant. Due in December too x


----------



## shell-bell

Bug222 said:


> yikes! Clacko- can you choose which Dr you see when you book your appt?
> 
> im having a lot of brown blood when i wipe today.. i know it can be normal but im freaking out a bit :(

Hoping all is fine Bug222 :hugs:


----------



## shell-bell

MishC said:


> Clarko - What was your bp? It sounds like your doctors are a little crazy! When will you see a MW?
> 
> Shell-bell - How are you feeling?

Hi MishC, doing okay Tx for asking. How are you feeling ?


----------



## shell-bell

Hope&faith09 - good luck with the tests, keep us posted :hugs:

Clacko - I hope your BP & MS are fine this time xxx

Peanutwhereru - welcome! Congrats & H&H 9 months xxx

Missink2014, mrs dragonfly and Mrstruth - hope are you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## missink2014

shell-bell said:


> Hope&faith09 - good luck with the tests, keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> Clacko - I hope your BP & MS are fine this time xxx
> 
> Peanutwhereru - welcome! Congrats & H&H 9 months xxx
> 
> Missink2014, mrs dragonfly and Mrstruth - hope are you ladies doing? :hugs:

Hi im doing ok sickness has started to kick in which is a good sign. And finally tests are getting darker which is making me feel a bit more positive. Just cant wait for my bloods on monday now. How are you?


----------



## clacko

Glad your tests are getting darker missink, that's a good sign. I'm still testing like a mad woman! Was meant to of stopped yesterday!!! 

Xx


----------



## shell-bell

Hi Missink, great news that tests are getting darker!! Good luck with the tests on Monday! I had my bloods redone yesterday. Doc not happy with them so I'm on 300mg progesterone tablets and 200mg progesterone pessary daily. Fingers crossed this bean sticks.

My hcg levels:

13dpo - 113
17dpo- 311
20dpo - 635


----------



## clacko

I think you levels are fine shell bell. There doubling every 48 hours so fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## shell-bell

They doc is concerned as they are doubling every 72 hours Clacko! Let's hope the next ones look better


----------



## Bug222

shell-bell- its positive sign that the numbers are trending upwards!!! There is a huge variance in "normal" HCG levels so as long as yours fit into those guidelines its a good sign! Fingers crossed for you that this little one sticks! 

Glad to hear your tests are getting darker MissInk!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

My goodness I've missed out a lot in the last two days!

Shell-bell - You're numbers are double and that's what counts rather than the number itself as long as you're in the normal range which you are!:thumbup:

MissInk - Glad you're tests are getting darker! Exciting :) 

Peanut - Welcome! Yay for more December babies!:happydance: Congratulations and many wishes for a healthy and happy 9 months.

Hope - That's wonderful they saw the sack and you'll be going back in a few weeks, I can't wait to hear how the next one will go! 

How are you doing today Bug? I believe brown is totally normal.

Clacko - I hope your bp gets back into a normal range so you don't have to worry about it:hugs:

MishC & MrsTruth - how are you doing today? :)

afm: My appetite is back! Maybe I felt sick the last 3 days because I was working and having to get up super early. I slept 11 hours last night so I think that has something to do with feeling good Had really bad cramps again last night, but so far today they've just been mild twinges and pulls. I sneezed while making breakfast and it felt a huge tug inside, it was awkward. Blood results got back yesterday afternoon and they're looking good, they were 1121 for 16dpo. The nurse's wording still has me confused but they did more than double so I'm just going to be happy with that and not wonder what she's thinking. I go back on Saturday for another blood draw and when they call on Monday they'll decide from what my blood is doing to when to have my first scan!:happydance: Praying for good numbers and a sticky bean!


----------



## MishC

Clarko - I suffered with severe pre eclampsia & HELLP with my daughter so I can understand that.

Hope&Faith the scan sounds about right.

Shell-bell - I'm good thanks. Just spent the entire day at a theme park with my daughter so im shattered. I think your HCG seems fine I wouldn't be worried about them. The extra progesterone wont hurt anything :)

Missink - Its good to hear your tests are getting darker I bet that's making you feel a little more confident.

Dragonfly - I'm good thanks. The nausea isn't as bad at the moment I sem to have figured out a system that works for me. A couple of my family members have commented on me 'showing' so early on! I'm going to be massive!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

A theme park, how fun yet tiring!! That's exciting that family has already commented on you showing already, I wonder how big your bump will get. :)


----------



## MishC

Normally my waist is 26inc. When I had my daughter my bump was 44inches round it. I was HUGE!!


----------



## Bug222

Ms Dragonfly- im well thanks- really minimal spotting today and starting to feel a little nauseated if I let my stomach get empty so I am taking those as good signs! 

Misc- wow thats a big bump!! Did you show early with DD too?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sounding good Bug! :)

I'm having lots of discharge today and when I went into the restroom it was a light brown, I had to catch my breath and tell myself to calm down. Brown is fine, correct? The cramps I'm having are my usual so they're not any worse, if anything they're better than they have been. I feel so ridiculous for freaking out over every little thing.:shy:


----------



## shell-bell

I think we would all be the same MrsDragonfly! Sending you big :hugs: ! Have u had anymore spotting?


----------



## clacko

I would be just the same mrsdragonfly! Id probably be off to a and e or at least doctors tomorrow lol! I think brown can be totally normal though. 

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## shell-bell

Happy to hear your spotting has died down bug22! Nausea is a great sign xxx


----------



## shell-bell

How are you doing Clacko? Have u had any ms yet? Are they monitoring your BP? :hugs:


----------



## shell-bell

This is my ic test that I did yesterday afternoon. I did it just to give me some reassurance. Only symptoms I have is tender nipples.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clacko

Hey shell bell - I keep feeling sick if I don't eat enough but then once I eat if seems to calm down, which is very tame for me. I'm 6+1 now so fully expecting it to kick in soon! 

I got to have my blood pressure checked again on Wednesday morning. I don't know what they will do if it's high again. Not sure if they will send me to early pregnancy unit or just let the midwives know to see if I need to be seen by consultant I'm not sure :-/ I guess they will probably check to see if there's any protein in my urine. Xx


----------



## clacko

That's a good looking ic shell bell. I did one yesterday and was so dark even the control line looked faint lol, wasn't sure I was looking at the right line! Today is the first day I haven't tested!!! Yay go me! X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

shell-bell said:


> I think we would all be the same MrsDragonfly! Sending you big :hugs: ! Have u had anymore spotting?

Thank you:hugs: I went the rest of the day without any but tonight I had another bit of it, maybe the size of a quarter on a liner... It's super light brown so I'm praying it's alright.



clacko said:


> I would be just the same mrsdragonfly! Id probably be off to a and e or at least doctors tomorrow lol! I think brown can be totally normal though.
> 
> How's everyone else? Xx

I've heard brown is normal and okay. My doctor is closed until Monday and I don't really want to rush to the er for brown if everyone here and else where on the internet says normal...:shrug: If there's a larger amount of it tomorrow I'm definitely calling my family doctor after hours nurse.



shell-bell said:


> Happy to hear your spotting has died down bug22! Nausea is a great sign xxx

I swear pregnancy is the only time we celebrate for nausea:haha:



shell-bell said:


> This is my ic test that I did yesterday afternoon. I did it just to give me some reassurance. Only symptoms I have is tender nipples.

Beautiful ic test Shell-bell :)



clacko said:


> I got to have my blood pressure checked again on Wednesday morning. I don't know what they will do if it's high again. Not sure if they will send me to early pregnancy unit or just let the midwives know to see if I need to be seen by consultant I'm not sure :-/ I guess they will probably check to see if there's any protein in my urine. Xx

I hope your blood pressure goes down so they don't have to worry about it. :hugs:

Tonight when I was getting into pjs DH was staring at me! I asked him what he was thinking because the look on his face was definitely not sexual. He asked me if I had looked at my nipples lately:rofl: They've changed shape literally what feels like over night!


----------



## clacko

I'm hoping it calms down too and hoping the headaches and pain around my ribs I'm getting is pregnancy and not because of my high Bp!!

The only change in my nipples iv noticed is there erect a lot more lol, seems to feel like constantly and sting every now and then! X


----------



## clacko

Glad the spotting has calmed down a little. I'd say as long as you don't have terrible cramps it's probably just old implantation bleeding maybe x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The headaches could be from either the pregnancy or high bp, definitely make sure you're drinking enough water for your headaches. The rib pain is weird though, that could be anything. I get that with gas:shy:

Mine are more errect but they're fatter too. I was never a fan of my nipples, they were always too pointy to me, but now they look what I would call "normal" and plumpy rather than pokey.


Maybe the light brown is old implantation. I had some minor cramps but no where near as bad as I've been having. Now I'm scared to wake up with the major cramps again, but if I do I'm going to try to not panic as I've been having severe cramps since the day before bfp:shrug: Goodness I look like a drug addict, I've had my blood drawn three times this week so I have little dots on my poor vein they've been draining lol.


----------



## clacko

The rib pain is a sign of preeclampsia but I don't think it will be from that myself. It probably is just gas, my stomach is so gurgly just lately! Iv heard women suffer from constipation in pregnancy but I'm definitely the opposite! 

That's one of my downfalls, I have never drank enough but definitely making the effort to try remember to drink something lol!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

clacko said:


> The rib pain is a sign of preeclampsia but I don't think it will be from that myself. It probably is just gas, my stomach is so gurgly just lately! Iv heard women suffer from constipation in pregnancy but I'm definitely the opposite!
> 
> That's one of my downfalls, I have never drank enough but definitely making the effort to try remember to drink something lol!

Isn't too early for preeclampsia? It's may just be gas, maybe try laying on your left side? I've read that helps with digestion. I was being so regular up until yesterday and now I've joined the constipation statistic. 

I find it helpful to use a straw! DH got me a water bottle with a straw hooked in it and when I'm drinking out of that I finish it in no time, when it's in a regular bottle it takes me hours and I'm lucky if I finish it:haha:


----------



## clacko

I'm not sure about preeclampsia, iv had it in both previous pregnancies but developed around 28 weeks. 

I feel really nauseous this morning with cramps. Still getting discomfort around my right ovary too, had that since Wednesday. Got up yesterday and the pain doubled me over but then it went shortly afterwards x


----------



## shell-bell

I'm with u ladies on the nipple front! Mine have also changed! And are also more erect! Lol

The progesterone is making me extremely tired! But they told me to expect this. 

Hope your BP st us under control Clacko! Can't believe you're 6 weeks already! I will be 6 weeks on Friday. Mrsdragonfly how far along are you?


----------



## missink2014

Hi ladies just thought id update you, i started to MC early hours of this morning, im so sad and a wreck as oh is away with work so im having to go through it on my own. just dont know what to do with myself.


----------



## clacko

Missink I'm so so so sorry, are you ok? Your never alone were all here to support you. Feel so guilty all posting our symptoms and your going through this. Has mc been confirmed? 

Hope your all ok. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

missink2014 said:


> Hi ladies just thought id update you, i started to MC early hours of this morning, im so sad and a wreck as oh is away with work so im having to go through it on my own. just dont know what to do with myself.

:hugs: I'm so sorry MissInk:hugs: Is there a friend or family member you could reach out to and have with you until OH gets home? We're all here sending you hugs.


----------



## missink2014

clacko said:


> Missink I'm so so so sorry, are you ok? Your never alone were all here to support you. Feel so guilty all posting our symptoms and your going through this. Has mc been confirmed?
> 
> Hope your all ok. Thinking of you xx

I just cant stop crying i really thought this time everything would be fine, i was doing everything right this time and my lines on tests started to darken too , i even fully quit smoking and everything. don't feel guilty hun im happy for you all.. no its not been confirmed but its defiantly is a MC dont even know if i can face seeing a Dr just yet.. so hard to hold back tears so my Ds and DD don't notice, it was only last month they saw me very upset and couldn't understand why..xx


----------



## clacko

I'm so sorry missink. It's so awful I know. 

Wish there was something I could say but know nothing will make it better x


----------



## missink2014

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just thought id update you, i started to MC early hours of this morning, im so sad and a wreck as oh is away with work so im having to go through it on my own. just dont know what to do with myself.
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry MissInk:hugs: Is there a friend or family member you could reach out to and have with you until OH gets home? We're all here sending you hugs.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im just trying to get my DD and DS to go to their grandparents so they dont have to see me so upset its not fair on them..i have a friend coming over later today, but going to be hard to tell her as she cant have children and is a sore subject with her. xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh hun, you are so strong holding your own with ds and dd while OH is away during this:hugs: Will OH be home anytime soon? I hope that you can reach out to someone close by, and we're all here for you too.

EDIT: Oops we seemed to have posted at the same time, or at least close to! I hope that they can go to their grandparents so you can have time to grieve and not have them get upset as well. And I'm really glad that your friend is coming over even if it's a difficult subject for her as well:hugs:


----------



## missink2014

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh hun, you are so strong holding your own with ds and dd while OH is away during this:hugs: Will OH be home anytime soon? I hope that you can reach out to someone close by, and we're all here for you too.

 Thanks hun. OH will be home tomorrow morning thankfully. was just my worst nightmare to wake up to this morning with no warning signs or anything, i even had the worst sickness ever last night. i told my mum i was expecting yesterday too so may call her if she is not at the hospital working.


----------



## clacko

Update from me ladies. I'm at out of hours gp at 1. That pain on my right hand side that I saw the gp for last week is slowly getting worse and is there constantly. They want to check me over! 

Xx


----------



## missink2014

clacko said:


> Update from me ladies. I'm at out of hours gp at 1. That pain on my right hand side that I saw the gp for last week is slowly getting worse and is there constantly. They want to check me over!
> 
> Xx

hope your okay hun and its nothing serious fx for you hun x


----------



## clacko

missink2014 said:


> clacko said:
> 
> 
> Update from me ladies. I'm at out of hours gp at 1. That pain on my right hand side that I saw the gp for last week is slowly getting worse and is there constantly. They want to check me over!
> 
> Xx
> 
> hope your okay hun and its nothing serious fx for you hun xClick to expand...

Thanks Hun, I'm gonna feel really silly if it's just normal stretching but last week the gp said if gets worse to see someone x


----------



## missink2014

clacko said:


> missink2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clacko said:
> 
> 
> Update from me ladies. I'm at out of hours gp at 1. That pain on my right hand side that I saw the gp for last week is slowly getting worse and is there constantly. They want to check me over!
> 
> Xx
> 
> hope your okay hun and its nothing serious fx for you hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, I'm gonna feel really silly if it's just normal stretching but last week the gp said if gets worse to see someone xClick to expand...

Bless ya hun, its always better to be safe than sorry with these things, but im sure you will be fine  xx


----------



## clacko

Nothing compared to what your going through hunni! Xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Oh Missink2014 I'm so very sorry to hear that Hun! Wish there was something we could do or say to make it better. I know how hard it is. Sorry your OH is away. Sending you big :hugs: , you are in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## shell-bell

Clacko I hope everything is fine Hun!!! Better to have it checked out. Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: MissInk

Clacko I hope you're alright, do keep us updated.


----------



## shell-bell

Clacko how are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

shell-bell said:


> Clacko how are you?

I was wondering the same. Sending her lots of positive thoughts


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies sorry for the late update! Iv only just got home from hospital. The doctor saw me and referred me to a and e. After a long wait I saw a nurse, then an a and e doctor. She referred to me early pregnancy unit to see another doctor. He did an internal and felt around my ovaries.

I had a long wait for my bloods to come back to find out if they were high enough for a scan. She told me if wasn't above 1500 I couldn't have a scan.

Got my results finally and they were 9547 so I have a scan tomorrow morning at half past 8. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey Clacko:hugs: Glad that your numbers are super high and you'll be getting a scan tomorrow morning. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for good results at your scan and answers as to why you're in so much pain.


----------



## clacko

Thanks mrs dragonfly, so hoping that's normal numbers. Iv been prodded and poked for hours lol. The doctor did an internal and felt inside with his fingers and pushed on the outside to feel my ovaries! That came as a shock. He said he didn't feel anything he's too worried about. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

clacko said:


> Thanks mrs dragonfly, so hoping that's normal numbers. Iv been prodded and poked for hours lol. The doctor did an internal and felt inside with his fingers and pushed on the outside to feel my ovaries! That came as a shock. He said he didn't feel anything he's too worried about.
> 
> Xxx

I don't really know much about numbers other than that they're supposed to double:shrug: I'm assuming when they're up it's a good thing though. Ugh I hate that feeling when they go digging for our ovaries! I had multiple pelvic exams and an internal ultrasound for cysts on my ovaries a while back and whenever they went to look at my left ovary I could nearly jump off the table. Glad that he didnt' find anything he felt should be worries over:thumbup: Praying for good things tomorrow.


----------



## shell-bell

Glad to hear that you will be getting your scan tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you Hun :hugs: your numbers sound great for 6 weeks xxx


----------



## 3armybrats

Hi all. I just found out I was pregnant on April 10th. I had a miscarriage on Feb 10th. We are still pretty shocked. Estimated due date is 12/18/14. I am almost 37 so this puts me at an even higher risk for everything. Hoping my apt tomorrow is filled with nothing but good news and good numbers.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey 3army! Welcome and congratulations! I'm sorry about your previous mc, I pray that this is a super sticky bean and tomorrow is filled with nothing but good news.


----------



## clacko

I hope so, from ovulation I'm on around 5+4 but 6 weeks from lmp x


----------



## MishC

Bug - Yes you could tell I was pregnant from a distance at 14 weeks.

Dragonfly - It sounds like the brown blood is nothing to worry about. As everyone else has said old is fine its pink/red you need to worry about.

Clarko - Its too early for pre-eclampsia. One of the earliest cases ive read about is 18 week and even that is really early which me getting severe pre-e and HELLP I put a lot of effort into finding out as much as I could about it. Normal protocol is low dose of asprin and BP meds. This is what i'll be starting at 12 week-ish.

I'm not sure if I mentioned this to you before but i'm getting that exact same pain and when I was checked out on one of my routine scans it was confirmed my ovaries were swollen and had fluid around them. It could be something similar.

Shell-Bell - The progesterone is awful I blame that on me getting so big. Most people know im pregnant because of the size of me. Its a bit of a joke really.

Missink - I'm soooo sorry to hear this. I really hope you're ok, I know that's a silly thing to say because you won't be but we're all thinking of you.

AFM - Ugh, sickness is just the worse. I was sick all day yesterday and was up until 11:50pm still being sick. Today everything has made me heave and I just feel awful! I'll be glad when this phase is over.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Clacko good to see your numbers so high and fingers firmly crossed for your scan tomorrow. 

Well my hcg levels haven't doubled I am an emotional wreck and I have to go back in for more bloods tomorrow. They are only 1743 ish from yesterdays result and only increased by 35%. I am so nervous and just want a re scan asap. 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## Bug222

Im so sorry for your loss MissInk :hugs:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Clacko!!! 

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you hope&faith- when do you see your Dr again?

Welcome 3army- We have the same due date!! (I also had a MC in Feb)

Oh no MishC- I hope the MS passes quickly for you!!!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hope - Best of luck, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow as you get your blood drawn, I bet they'll be up and just fine:hugs:

MishC - Sorry you've been so ill and were up late, that I can only imagine makes it worse. I hope you get a better nights rest tonight.

Bugg - Quite a few of us are only days apart in our due dates, I love it! :)

afm: Super bloaty this evening, blood results come back tomorrow and I get butterflies when I think of it. I've noticed I've developed a strange sore on my tongue, it almost reminds me of a canker sore! I've never had one before but I know my sil gets them on her tongue so it is possible... any of you ladies know some natural remedies for those?


----------



## clacko

Back from my scan - baby is in normal place thank god!! We could see gestation sac and yolk sac. Measured 9mm which she said is about right for my dates from ovulated, said I was measuring more 5 weeks than 6. Could also see blood surrounding the sac which they said was implantation bleed so not to be too worried if I bleed. They haven't asked me to go for another scan and just to ring if I have any more problems. Said everything looks normal for my dates but isn't viable yet! 

I'm so glad it's in the normal place, just hope eventually little bean gets a heartbeat!


----------



## shell-bell

3armybrats: Welcome &H&H 9 months to you! Good luck with today's appt xxx

MishC: sorry about ur sickness. And yes the progesterone blows you up! I'm also struggling with extreme tiredness, which I believe is also caused by progesterone!

Hope&faith - sending you :hugs: hope your results turn out fine xxx

Mrs Dragonfly - sorry about the sore on your tongue, it must be uncomfortable. Not sure of what u could use for it. I'm also very bloats - not fun!

Clacko - glad everything looks okay for now? When will you get your next scan?

AFM - I'm struggling with extreme tiredness today, I think it's the progesterone making it worse. Other than that bloats and sensitive nipples but nothing else. I'm 5 weeks and 2 days today. Go for more bloods on Wednesday. Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## clacko

Not sure when my next scan will be. There not concerned so don't want to see me again unless I have concerns. From ovulation I'm not 6 weeks until Wednesday so for my dates for ovulation everything looks good and on track x


----------



## hope&faith09

Quick update from me - took bloods this morning now waiting till tomorrow morning for results and nurse said depends on results what happens next. Prob a re scan if they have gone up even if it's not by 60%


----------



## shell-bell

That's great Clacko! So if all goes well will your next scan be 12 weeks?

Hope&faith - hoping all is fine for you Hun! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## clacko

Yeah I think next scan will be 12 weeks if everything is ok up until then. X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko - That's great to hear all is well:hugs: Bummer you might not go back until 12 weeks but as long as everything is good I say that's wonderful.

Shell-bell - I hope your bloods are amazing come Wednesday! Do keep us posted :)

Hope - hoping your numbers are where they should be and all is well:hugs:

afm: Waiting for the doctor to call with what my bloods were from Saturday, I'm praying all is okay. I've been so nervous over the weekend. I didn't snack through the night whenever I got up to pee so when I woke up I was nauseous and had a hard time with breakfast.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks Mrs Dragonfly! I hope the docs office calls soon with some good news xxxx


----------



## Bug222

great news on your scan Clacko!

I see my dr tomorrow afternoon but they don't do anything here this early- they will just have me do a urine test to confirm


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Bugg - At least it's something :) When do they do the first appointments and such where you're from?

My blood was good! I was so happy that I forgot to get the exact number, oh well, I suppose it's not that important for me to know now. I go in for my first u/s on Monday. But it's so early I doubt we'll see much but I'm still excited to see my poppy seed! Intake the following Friday which I'm a little nervous for but the nurse said it's mostly paperwork/questions but there will be a pap/breast exam. I just had a pap a couple months ago so I'm hoping to skip that bit.


----------



## shell-bell

That's great news mrsdragonfly!!!! :dance:

I extremely irritable and short with everyone today!!! Urghh I wonder if I'm just nervous for my bloods tomorrow or it's maybe my hormones???

How are all the other ladies?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw Shell :hugs: it could be a mix of both. I'm sure your bloods will be looking beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - 

Well my bloods went up but not by as much as they would've liked. Rushed me in incase of an ectopic and were all really odd with me. Had a scan and there was a sac and a yolk sack in the right place ( not what they were expecting. So rescan in two weeks to check for heartbeat but all is looking good (apart from bloods but they are still going up)! 

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## clacko

I'm gutted they ain't gonna scan me again to check baby is ok, everyone who has early scans seem to go back to check but they haven't asked to check numbers again or anything. I think the attitude here is if it's going to happen it will happen so just wait and see sort of things x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

That's great news Hope! So glad to hear baby is where they should be and looking forward to another scan in two weeks! :)

I'm sorry Clacko, that makes it so tough. Could you call your doctor and advocate that you want them to make sure all is well sooner than later and just waiting around? :hugs: I'm praying everything's going to be okay and that you won't have to worry.


----------



## clacko

I might go and see my gp next week maybe and see what they say. Failing that hubby said to go to doctors next week and tell them iv had some bleeding. He said they will probably just send me for a scan then. I don't like to lie though. It's like tempting fate. I would of thought they would of checked but guess this scan was to check was in right place x


----------



## shell-bell

That's amazing news Hope&faith!!!!! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## shell-bell

Hope&faith did they tell you your numbers?


----------



## shell-bell

Clacko could you request another scan?


----------



## hope&faith09

Shell-bell - they were around 2300 so not very high but they said everyone is different and I have no idea what my hcg levels did in my previous pregnancies so I have no comparison!


----------



## clacko

I'm not sure requesting another one would work unless there was some problems x


----------



## Bug222

hope- that is great news! 

shell- i am sooo irritable today too.. guessing it is just from the hormones for me!

They don't usually do scans or anything here until you get your 20 week one- today will be my first appt but it will just be confimation. Then around 10 weeks you have an appt and they will try to listen with the doppler, send you for all your maternal screening bloodwork etc.. though I know ladies who weren't sure on their dates so they were send for a dating scan around 12 weeks so I may say I don't know when my LMP was and see what happens lol :)


----------



## clacko

Anyone suffering with achy rest less legs? My legs ache like mad tonight and can't get comfy! Also noticed my belly is very gurgly and loud!!! X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Bugg - :haha: I like the idea of saying you don't know your lmp so they scan you early!

Clacko - My biggest issue right there, either when I'm going to sleep or I wake up with my legs bugging out. I usually will stick a heat pad on low for 5-10 minutes on my legs where it feels the worst or on my hips, it seems to help when I'm falling asleep.


----------



## clacko

Last two days iv felt really drained like I can't get motivated! Still feeling sicky on and off and having Bm more often than usual. 

How's everyone else feeling x


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies, my bloods are done and back!!! Only waited 90 mins for the results. My hcg levels have gone from 635 to 5995!!! Doc has booked me for a scan next Friday morning! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## clacko

Hurray that's such good news shell bell! I'm full of worry and so anxious about baby. Had so much going through my mind like my levels seem low, the fact that the sonographer said I was measuring under 5 weeks when I'm 7 weeks on Saturday! Just wish I could find out sooner that everything was ok. Iv been doing some research and early on I know it's heard for them to work out the right dates and that at my stage a gest sac and yolk sac is about right. 

I dunno just feel so worried today x


----------



## shell-bell

Oh clacking I can imagine!! Could you book a private scan? Or call the doc rooms and pretend u have cramping again? :hugs:


----------



## clacko

I think maybe back end of next week I might go to the doctors and try get another scan, they will only scan you once a week here so think I'll wait until maybe Next Thursday and try get seen next Friday so it's enough time inbetween my last scan.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell bell that's beautiful news! Glad to hear your numbers are great and your u/s is scheduled.

Clacko - Hang in there, I'm sure baby is fine. I think going in after a week and requesting another scan sounds like a good idea, it'll put you at ease and give everyone a better idea how far along you are. I bet its tricky to get the dates right at first.

Woke up with an awful headache after a restless night sleep, I hope the work day flies by so I can come home and nap.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much Mrsdragonfly it's not as high as some peoples but it went up a lot so I'm happy. Very happy to have my u/s scheduled! Just over a week to go .. :dance: hoe your work day flies in and your headache clears xxx

I agree Clacko go in and request another's an in about a week, explain how anxious you are feeling and fingers crossed they grant you one. Xxx


----------



## Bug222

fabulous news Shell-bell! 

clacko- going again next week sounds like a good idea, just to put your mind at ease. 

my dr actually decided to do betas so I went for my first one this am... anxiously awaiting the results! I am supposed to go for the next one Fri but all the labs are closed so I will have to go Sat morning on my way home from work...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell bell - Numbers going up is a great thing! :) Thank you, my headache finally did clear and the work day flew by.

Bugg - I'm sure your bloods are going to be excellent! Will you be getting the results tomorrow?

Today at work I got the weirdest sensation down in my lower abdomen/uterus area. The feeling reminded me of an eye twitch but inside my lower area... is that bad or just stretching and room making?


----------



## Bug222

my first beta was 1664, my next won't be till sat as the labs are all closed on Friday (which would be 48 hrs)- i think this is about 18dpo, but im not really sure exactly when I ov'd (just a rough guess)


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies how you feeling today? Today was the first morning Iv been sick urgh! Think morning sickness is finally starting to kick in! Can only be a good sign though right! Mrs dragonfly iv had that twitch a few times. think it must be normal! I'm still getting the odd sharp pains in my ovary area when getting up too quick, it's really sharp and stops me in my tracks! 

Also had a weird pain higher up last night, sort of under my ribs like where the top of your bump would be when you have a big bump. Had it all last night but it's gone now.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all 

Clacko - did you have morning sickness with your previous pregnancies? How far along are you? 

I am ok - just feeling super tired today like I could curl up in bed but no such luck!!!!


----------



## clacko

I had severe hg with both my previous pregnancies which normally started between 6 and 8 weeks. This time I haven't been too sicky so far! I'm 7 weeks on Saturday from lmp! 

Xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Fingers crossed its not to bad this time. I am already on anti sickness meds after horrible morning sickness with my first daughter. Hoping that it stays away this time!!!


----------



## clacko

I didn't want to take meds unless it started. Doctor wouldn't give me any until I start been sick. 

If it starts to get bad I will be getting meds though cause with my last two I was admitted several times for a week at a time cause I was that dehydrated x


----------



## hope&faith09

Sounds similar to my pregnancy - it's really horrible. Hopefully you don't get it bad this time - did it make a difference depending what gender you carry?


----------



## clacko

No iv got a girl and a boy and both were the same. I had preeclampsia from 28 weeks too so don't think my body likes been pregnant x


----------



## shell-bell

Bug222 - fingers crossed for great numbers :hugs:

MrsDragonfly - not sure about the twitch, hope its eased off now :hugs:

Hope&faith - I'm with you feeling soooooo tired and the 800mg of progesterone isn't helping! Hang in there

Clacko - I'm starting to feel slight nauseous blegh.... With my dd it started at 6 weeks and lasted till 13 weeks!! Never got sick but had all day nausea! Hope your coping okay xxx


----------



## clacko

Definitely feeling it today! I'm about to go shopping to get snacks as I feel it's only going to get worse x


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies - Sorry I've not posted for ages!

Hope - How are you getting on with the progesterone pesserys? Last night was my first night not on them.

Clarko - Hope the nausea eases soon its bloody awful! What happened with your pre-e symptoms you had?

Bug - How are you getting on?

Dragonfly - Hope you're feeling better.

How far on are you ladies?


----------



## Dark_Star

Joining in here. 

I am due December 14th by my count, Currently 5.5 weeks along with my first at age 35. I live in Northern Alberta, Canada, where it is still snowing every day. 

So far my symptoms are cramping, sore and swollen breasts (up a cup size already!), nausea, and superpowered sense of smell.


----------



## clacko

My Bp has finally settled. Haven't really taken notice of any other symptoms today because of feeling sick. Sore stinging boobs every now and then. 

How you doing misc. I'm 7 weeks on Saturday xx


----------



## Daisybelle

clacko said:


> No iv got a girl and a boy and both were the same. I had preeclampsia from 28 weeks too so don't think my body likes been pregnant x

I also had HG and pre-E in previous pregnancy.

Got my BFP on Sunday and according to NHS website I am due on Xmas day!!!!!!!

So excited but feels weird as i haven't had a symptom yet, despite being sick from day 1 til day of birth with #1.
:flower:


----------



## MishC

I'm not to bad i'm just been sick quite a bit which isn't very pleasant. If i'm not being sick I feel sick other than that i'm ok.


----------



## clacko

I thought i had escaped sickness but today has made me strongly disagree with that! Couldn't even eat my tea tonight, just managed a banana! Heard they help with sickness. Sat sipping a bottle of water. I'm determined not to let hg take over again! I'm so scared of getting hg again as it's the worst I have ever felt! I normally have sickness until 20 weeks and at 7 weeks on Saturday I'm not looking forward to it :-( x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh Clacko :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling so awful already. Really hoping that ms gives you a break and that you don't get hg again.

MishC - Sorry to hear you're having it so often.

Daisybelle - Wow Christmas day!!! How exciting :)

DarkStar - Welcome!:flower: Boo about the snow, I hope you get some better weather.

afm: Did pretty well at work today until the last two hours, someone was eating or drinking something that made my stomach churn and I couldn't leave my desk in fear of getting sick. Thankfully when I explained to my boss what was going on she was very understanding. I skipped my night classes this week as I've been too exhausted, but at least my homework is done and turned in early so it's hopefully not that bad.


----------



## Bug222

oh no Clacko, MishC and Mrs Dragonfly im so sorry you are all feeling so badly! i hope the MS doesn't get too horrible for you!!! Last time mine started around 6 weeks so I am nervous to hit that mark! Im a nurse so am surrounded by "interesting" smells quite a lot at work and last time it was brutal!!! 

Welcome Daisybelle and DarkStar!


----------



## shell-bell

Dark_Star said:


> Joining in here.
> 
> I am due December 14th by my count, Currently 5.5 weeks along with my first at age 35. I live in Northern Alberta, Canada, where it is still snowing every day.
> 
> So far my symptoms are cramping, sore and swollen breasts (up a cup size already!), nausea, and superpowered sense of smell.

Welcome Dark_star! Happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Daisybelle said:


> clacko said:
> 
> 
> No iv got a girl and a boy and both were the same. I had preeclampsia from 28 weeks too so don't think my body likes been pregnant x
> 
> I also had HG and pre-E in previous pregnancy.
> 
> Got my BFP on Sunday and according to NHS website I am due on Xmas day!!!!!!!
> 
> So excited but feels weird as i haven't had a symptom yet, despite being sick from day 1 til day of birth with #1.
> :flower:Click to expand...

Welcome daisybelle! Awesome Xmas baby then! Happy &healthy 9 months Hun xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Sorry about the sickness MishC, Clacko & mrsdragonfly! Hope you are all coping okay :hugs:

Bugs222 I'm the same as you mine kicked in at 6 weeks with my dd. since yesterday I've had periods of nausea!! I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow so not sure if it's starting!!

My due date is 13 Dec according to my lmp


----------



## Dark_Star

Thank you! Feeling well today although got a little sick last night. I seem to get my morning sickness at 4pm.
Can't wait for my first doctor's appointment on Tuesday.

I got my 3+!

(Yes, CBDs are bilingual in Canada)
 



Attached Files:







20140415_070046aaa.jpg
File size: 263.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dark_Star

shell-bell said:


> My due date is 13 Dec according to my lmp

Hi shell-bell, my due date by LMP is Dec 14, you're just one day ahead of me.


----------



## shell-bell

Awesome dark_star! Is this your first?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dark_Star beautiful CBD, for for 3+ weeks.

I told DH I wanted to buy more hpt just to pee on one and told me I was crazy, the dr already took my blood what more do I want? Men just don't get it:haha:


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Dark_Star said:


> Thank you! Feeling well today although got a little sick last night. I seem to get my morning sickness at 4pm.
> Can't wait for my first doctor's appointment on Tuesday.
> 
> I got my 3+!
> 
> (Yes, CBDs are bilingual in Canada)

I am not far off you. I don't have a proper due date as I don't know when I ovulated. I got my 3+ on the digi today too and my dr appt is on wed. Fx everything is fine with my peanut x


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Im still suffering from dry gagging. Not puked up but really felt like it half an hour ago. I was like 'uh oh its starting' lol


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Dark_Star beautiful CBD, for for 3+ weeks.
> 
> I told DH I wanted to buy more hpt just to pee on one and told me I was crazy, the dr already took my blood what more do I want? Men just don't get it:haha:

Ah my dh was the opposite as soon as he found out he went to buy more tests loolll. He wants to see profession more than me. Sweet guy and awesome daddy to be x


----------



## clacko

Awww sounds like sickness is starting for a few of us! I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and mine has definitely kicked in. Sick this morning and felt sick all day, been eating as much as I can to try keep it at bay. We have a country Indian restaurant not far from us and can smell it outside so having that for tea lol! Just hope I'm not sick!!! 

Iv finally stopped testing now cause I didn't want to catch the hook effect and start panicking. I believe it normally happens around 7 weeks so no more testing for me xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Dark_Star beautiful CBD, for for 3+ weeks.
> 
> I told DH I wanted to buy more hpt just to pee on one and told me I was crazy, the dr already took my blood what more do I want? Men just don't get it:haha:

I have had 4 positive tests so far, and took pictures of them all!
I think since I am not having dramatic symptoms yet I need them to convince myself.


----------



## Dark_Star

shell-bell said:


> Awesome dark_star! Is this your first?

Yes! This is my first.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dark_Star, no worries, I still have a hard time believing it myself even when I do get nauseous.

DH was shocked to see how much my breasts have already grown since finding out we're pregnant. I have small girls so I got a little giddy seeing them grow:haha:


----------



## Daisybelle

Hahaha that's so funny ... Mine are definitely fuller too, it's the only symptom I've got so far!!! Fingers crossed for no HG this time. Midwife told me that HG is more common with girls (probably old wives tales, anyone else heard that one?) xxx


----------



## MishC

Clarko - How was your tea?

Darkstar - There's plenty of time for symptoms and you'll soon be wishing you didn't have them.

Dragonfly - How are you feeling today?

Peanut - Your OH sounds quite sweet.

Shell-bell - How are you?

afm - I'm been really poorly with sickness today. I called the 111 people who wanted to prescribe anti sickness medication but I can't take it because i'm allergic to it. I've managed to keep a little bit of water down tonight so i'm a little less worried. The doctor told me he was keeping my file open until Tuesday morning and if it gets really bad like it did he wants me to call them back up and i'll be referred on to the doctors to check for keytones in urine. If anything is detected then i'll be admitted to hospital as there is nothing they can do to control my level of sickness then can only keep my hydrated! - Its been such a fun day, my own siliva makes me sick.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I haven't heard of that one. Although either way, I hope that you don't have to deal with HG again.

Is it normal to feel tight in the abdomen? I'm hoping it's just bloat.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MishC I'm so sorry to hear how ill you've been :hugs: I wish there was something that could be done to bring you relief other than hospitalization for hydration. 

Oh I hate saliva, I know when I get sick with just a cold I have a massive over production of it and it makes me feel ill. Suckers or mints probably are no help although they at least make it not just saliva going down.


----------



## clacko

Tea was nice and made me feel less sick for an hour and now it's back. Iv heard the wives tale about sickness been worse with girls but I have a girl and a boy and had hg with both. Anti sickness meds never worked for me and was always admitted. Determined to not get admitted this time now I have two little ones already to look after!! 

I sort of know it will get worse though as at first I can normally just cope and it just slowly gets worse! :-( 

I hope you feel better soon Hun and don't have to be admitted. I know what it's like to not be able to swallow your own saliva it's horrible. Try Ice lollies or just tiny tiny little sips of water every now and then x


----------



## MishC

I cant stomach anything dragonfly. I can just keep the water down which is a must as I don't have time for hospital as I have a 4yr old and its school holidays.

I have heard you tend to have a rougher pregnancy and more morning sickness with a girl because their hormones mess with your body.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I've heard girls cause more sickness as well, ha the hormones make sense since we're ranging with them as well.

So sorry MishC, I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## Bug222

I had heard that girls are worse... but my first was a boy and I puked non stop for the first 20 weeks... everyone was convinced I was going to have a girl because of it!


----------



## Daisybelle

Oh no sounds like we could all get sick girls or boys - fingers crossed we don't though!!! X x x x


----------



## clacko

I think the sickness comes from the surge in hormones so don't think it makes a difference. I hubby found that apparently consuming semen can help with nausea! Yeah that was written by a man for sure! X


----------



## shell-bell

Sorry to hear all you ladies are struggling with sickness! MishC yours sounds serious Hun sending :hugs:

I'm just a bit squeamish not too bad! 

Clacko that's def written by a man lmao!!

Hope all you ladies have a great day xxx


----------



## Kayotic

Hi! Im due Dec 28th. I got my BFP after 8 years of trying, Tuesday at 9DPO. I went Thursday for a beta, and it was only 9. Nurse told me to stop my progesterone, it was a chemical. I told her no way, I wasnt even due for my period yet, of course it was low!

I am so glad I didnt listen, because I got the BFP on the digital today, 13DPO. I go back Monday for a repeat beta :)


----------



## Kayotic

Oh, so sorry some of you are already getting sick. I know its hard, but grazing helped a a lot with my son, though I never really got too sick with him except a few times, I suspect because I followed the advice about grazing to keep something on my stomach.

I usually symptom spot during my TWW and I was so sure this cycle had failed, I had even stopped charting. Ive had a tiny bit of cramping, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Dark_Star

clacko said:


> I think the sickness comes from the surge in hormones so don't think it makes a difference. I hubby found that apparently consuming semen can help with nausea! Yeah that was written by a man for sure! X

I read that too... I think actually getting it in and down while nauseated would prove impossible though!

It is based upon the theory that morning sickness is somehow your genes battling the foreign ones in your womb, and that introducing more of the alien dna makes you feel better. "Science".


----------



## Kayotic

Dark_Star said:


> clacko said:
> 
> 
> I think the sickness comes from the surge in hormones so don't think it makes a difference. I hubby found that apparently consuming semen can help with nausea! Yeah that was written by a man for sure! X
> 
> I read that too... I think actually getting it in and down while nauseated would prove impossible though!
> 
> It is based upon the theory that morning sickness is somehow your genes battling the foreign ones in your womb, and that introducing more of the alien dna makes you feel better. "Science".Click to expand...

I get sick when I take the HCG trigger shot every month to force ovulation. There was nothing in my womb of many of those cycles, but suddenly having an injection of 10,000 HCG in my system in a very short amount of time would make me really ill for a day or so until it lowered some.

So, I concur about the hormone part, anyway :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Hey everyone :wave:

Due December 24th!!! We have our first appointment booked May 14th! So excited for a holiday baby!


----------



## Dark_Star

Kayotic said:


> I get sick when I take the HCG trigger shot every month to force ovulation. There was nothing in my womb of many of those cycles, but suddenly having an injection of 10,000 HCG in my system in a very short amount of time would make me really ill for a day or so until it lowered some.
> 
> So, I concur about the hormone part, anyway :)

Yes, I am quite sure the sickness is hormones and not lack of semen :haha:

I have my first appointment booked for Tuesday. I'm a little nervous as I did have PID in my 20's and that as well as my age are risk factors for ectopic pregnancy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## shell-bell

Kayotic said:


> Hi! Im due Dec 28th. I got my BFP after 8 years of trying, Tuesday at 9DPO. I went Thursday for a beta, and it was only 9. Nurse told me to stop my progesterone, it was a chemical. I told her no way, I wasnt even due for my period yet, of course it was low!
> 
> I am so glad I didnt listen, because I got the BFP on the digital today, 13DPO. I go back Monday for a repeat beta :)

Welcome kayotic and congrats!!! Sheesh I'm so glad u didn't listen to that nurse!!!! H&H 9 months to you Hun :hugs:


----------



## shell-bell

bartlettpear said:


> Hey everyone :wave:
> 
> Due December 24th!!! We have our first appointment booked May 14th! So excited for a holiday baby!

Welcome bartlettpear! Congrats on your BFP! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! Not long till your first appt!


----------



## shell-bell

Good luck with your first appt on Tuesday dark_star! I have mine on Friday!!!


----------



## Bug222

hahaha Clack- def written by a man!!!


----------



## clacko

Morning ladies how's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am ok - think I am around 6 + 2 weeks now and I havent been sick. .. Yet! I think it started much earlier than this with my first daughter but I was never actually sick with my second but felt really rough. Now I am worrying that I haven't got enough symptoms and next weeks scan can't come soon enough! Saying that I have just sent hubby out to get me some breakfast before we set up an easter egg hunt for our girls! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## clacko

I'm 7+1 today. Iv been feeling sick yesterday but wasn't sick which is good. Still snacking through the day which I think is helping. I had a bit of cramping last night, not painful but felt almost as if was a balloon under my pubic bone and was trying to come out! 

I'm sure I'm normally sicker than this by now! Still in two minds to try get another scan or try wait it out. If I leave it too late to get one and it's too close to 12 weeks I won't get my 12 week scan x


----------



## hope&faith09

Im surprised they didn't offer to rescan you- I am hoping my next one gives me peace of mind, all I want is to see a flickering heartbeat and I would be happy. I know here if you go to docs even with mild pain they will see you. X


----------



## clacko

Im still really tempted to go to doctors on Tuesday or Wednesday and tell them iv had a little bleeding and try and get another scan. They normally see you the next day so if I went on Wednesday I would be seen Thursday so would be almost 8 weeks so should see something by then x


----------



## hope&faith09

That would be perfect timing to see something. If I were you I would just to make sure all is progressing well. I will be 7+2 ish at my scan so hoping for a heartbeat!


----------



## clacko

I thought I was 6+2 at my last scan but they told me I was measuring less than 5 weeks but everything iv read says that if you see a yolk sac your nearer to 6 weeks so think it was about right really. I think I'm gonna try get seen, I don't want to wait until 12 weeks and find out then if something was wrong. 

Xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I was scanned at 5 weeks and saw not alot and then scanned at nearly 6 which showed a yolk sac but definitely the yolk sac doesnt appear till near 6 weeks and you should see a heartbeat this time!


----------



## clacko

The scan says the mean measurements of the sac were 9mm which is think
Is about right for 6 weeks too so don't know why she said I measured less than 5 weeks! X


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'll be getting a scan tomorrow at 6 weeks and the nurse I spoke to said if we see anything it'll just be the sac and not to expect much else. I'm hoping they let me get in again in a couple of weeks just to hear the heartbeat - that's all I want. 

Clacko that's strange they said you're less than 5 weeks, maybe the tech was mistaken. I hope you can get in for another scan to give you peace of mind:hugs: I'm sure everything is just fine!

Happy Easter ladies! DH and I are skipping out on family events because I'm too tired and he's working. I think I'm developing a uti and I woke up super early with DH while he was getting ready for work with lots of pain. I'm feeling a bit better now so I'm taking a nap then picking hubby up from work to go to urgent care to get some antibiotics since I don't really want to wait until tomorrow to get checked out.


----------



## Dark_Star

Clacko - Good luck getting your scan. I'm hoping I will be able to talk my doctor into approving one on tuesday. I'm very worried about my history of PID and seeing a heartbeat and that the fetus was placed properly would make me feel so much better.

Mrs Dragonfly- hope your scan is clear and reassuring!

I am 6w0d today and off to an easter dinner with my in-laws.


----------



## shell-bell

Happy Easter ladies! Hope you are all having a lovely day!!!


----------



## shell-bell

Good luck at your scan mrsdragonfly! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Good luck Clacko & Dark_star with trying to get a scan scheduled! 

Hope & Faith glad you've got another one scheduled xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - I am a one woman eating machine today! I feel super guilty as I don't want to put any weight on in first tri! I have worked so hard to lose weight since having my daughter and am currently the lightest I have ever been and don't want to pile it back on!!! Also hubby commented a little while ago that he can tell I am pregnant as I am so grumpy!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies may i join you? I am due on 26th December.

I am still in shock but quietly excited for my rainbow baby!!

Xx


----------



## Kayotic

Mine will scan at 5 weeks, but I am also under the care of a RE, and considered high risk because I am over 35, I have an autoimmune disease and a long history of infertility.


----------



## Dark_Star

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey all - I am a one woman eating machine today! I feel super guilty as I don't want to put any weight on in first tri! I have worked so hard to lose weight since having my daughter and am currently the lightest I have ever been and don't want to pile it back on!!! Also hubby commented a little while ago that he can tell I am pregnant as I am so grumpy!

I know the feeling, I'm trying to log what I eat on a calorie counter website (myfitnesspal) as I was once quite heavy and don't want to gain it all back... it's very hard to stay in any sort of limit though lately.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah im having serious issues with bloating, its making me so uncomfortable!! :( does anyone have any tips? Xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Sailorsgirl - I went through a phase of bloating but it has calmed down again now - I had to wear really baggy clothes as it was so obvious! 

Dark_star - I was 17 stone after having my first daughter (I was over weight before I got pregnant) but I have worked really hard to get down to 11 1/2 stone. I am never going to be really tiny and I am tall but I am now paranoid about my weight!


----------



## Bug222

Happy Easter! 

I am seriously bloated too.. actually look like I have a bump... my pants are soo uncomfortable!


----------



## clacko

How we all doing ladies? Iv really struggled with sickness today, can't seem to shift it at all today. I need to eat something but literally nothing is tempting me to eat it! I feel so rough! Hubby is out with the lads tonight so it's just me and my daughter although she will be going to bed soon x


----------



## Dark_Star

I know it's quite early, but I am feeling noticeably bigger and rounder in the belly. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/geekgoddess777/2014-04-20140823.jpg


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

I am exactly the same. My work clothes are too tight now!

Ladies I have been experiencing lower cramps like dull pains.. no bleeding yet.. im a tad bit worried today as I spent most of the day cooking... I know I am meant to relax but I feel useless doing nothing.. I am so worried... I have really bad back pains and currently I've got a hot water bottle on it. Can I put heat on my cramps??


----------



## Dark_Star

I'd personally avoid a super hot water bottle but a warm one would be fine. A warm bath or shower might help too. I find putting my legs up while lying down helps to ease cramps. Also a bit of compression like snug yoga pants helps me sometimes. 

Also making my partner go get me a decaf vanilla latte and clean the bathroom for me made me feel better but I suspect that's psychological. :)

I have had cramps for 2.5 weeks on and off and have had no spotting, and I do have breast tenderness and nausea so I think I am on track. Hope you feel better!


----------



## shell-bell

Peanutwhereru - I'm also experiencing cramps and it is worrying me too! :hugs:

Dark_star - cute little bump starting! 

Bug22 - I'm also bloated! Just trying to drink lots of water.

Good luck with your scan today mrsdragonfly xxx

Sorry your sickness was so bad Clacko! Hope you got some rest!

AFM. I'm experiencing cramps which concerns me. Hope it's all fine!!! I ate way too much chocolate yesterday too!!!!


----------



## mirandala

Hi everyone! 

I'm a few weeks behind most of you! I'm due Dec 28. I've just had my BFP (WOOHOOO!). I did SD IUI to conceive, and it took on the first attempt. 

It seems so soon but I really do feel pregnant!! My bb's have grown so much and I think it is already time for new bras, they are also super sore. I am less hungry than usual and I get tired relatively early. 

I'm so excited to be pregnant and really look forward to feeling this sense of community on the boards! I look forward to the journey with you all!


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome Mirandala - huge congrats on your bfp and a h&h 9 months! 

I am on a mission today to not eat to much!!! I have a feeling I may fail as the girls have been promised lunch out with their friend and we are going to a playbarn which sells amazing cake! 

Hope you all have a good day. X


----------



## clacko

I finally managed to get some sleep at 2am this morning, until then I felt terrible! 

Just woke up and so far just feel a little nauseous. I haven't got up yet cause I'm terrified as soon as I move I'll feel really I'll again! 

Iv got some aches higher up under my ribs but think that's from been sick so much yesterday! Planning to get up and get some breakfast and hopefully will feel a little better! 

I'm sure the cramps are normal ladies, just your body making room for your little bean! X


----------



## shell-bell

Welcome mirandala! Congrats on your BFP & wishing you a H&H 9 months xxx

Hope&faith - I'm with you!!! I ate way too much chocolate yesterday! Have a great day xxx

Clacko - hope your breakfast helps and you feel a bit better today!

Mrsdragonfly hope your scan goes well xxx


----------



## Bug222

welcome Mirandala!

Im pretty crampy too today.. I actually woke up to them last night but they seems to be exactly what I had with my son so I am staying positive! :)

Screw up with the lab today so they may or may not run my third beta... so not impressed! 

Cute little bump starting Dark_Star!!!


----------



## Kayotic

I needed my beta to be 23 today, it was 112! Progeterone was 13 but they want me to keep taking the prometrium anyway, so I will.
This is how we told the non-immediate family and friends :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko I'm glad to hear you got a little sleep, sorry you're feeling so awful.

Bugg - I think cramps are just fine. That stinks about the lab though, I hope it works out.

Kay - That's wonderful news how big your numbers jumped!

My scan was so amazing. I'm measuring at exactly 6 weeks, we even got to see the heartbeat! I cried and my stoic husband squeezed my hand so tight:cloud9: 125 which the tech said was a good number.


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Clacko I'm glad to hear you got a little sleep, sorry you're feeling so awful.
> 
> Bugg - I think cramps are just fine. That stinks about the lab though, I hope it works out.
> 
> Kay - That's wonderful news how big your numbers jumped!
> 
> My scan was so amazing. I'm measuring at exactly 6 weeks, we even got to see the heartbeat! I cried and my stoic husband squeezed my hand so tight:cloud9: 125 which the tech said was a good number.

I'm so happy for you! How exciting!


----------



## mirandala

Thanks for the welcomes!

MrsDragonfly- congrats on your lovely scan!!! :thumbup:

I've had a little bit of a rough day today... I took a test this morning, just to make sure everything was still good, and it was a BFN. I also had some light spotting, and panicked! I made an appt with my doctor and went in, they did a urine test and it was a BFN! They then did a quantitive blood test and I'll go in for another in two days. 

On the way home I picked up more poas's (because I am addicted!) and when I got home I took a frer and a cb advanced dig and they were both BFP. Crossing my fingers that all is good, my morning urine was just really weak, and the blood tests will show good rise! 

I'm forbidding myself from taking any more hpts!!! haha! Can you tell I'm a ftm!? :)


----------



## Kayotic

mirandala said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> MrsDragonfly- congrats on your lovely scan!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I've had a little bit of a rough day today... I took a test this morning, just to make sure everything was still good, and it was a BFN. I also had some light spotting, and panicked! I made an appt with my doctor and went in, they did a urine test and it was a BFN! They then did a quantitive blood test and I'll go in for another in two days.
> 
> On the way home I picked up more poas's (because I am addicted!) and when I got home I took a frer and a cb advanced dig and they were both BFP. Crossing my fingers that all is good, my morning urine was just really weak, and the blood tests will show good rise!
> 
> I'm forbidding myself from taking any more hpts!!! haha! Can you tell I'm a ftm!? :)

<3
My afternoon tests are always darker then FMU.


----------



## babyzoe

so happy to join this thread. I'm at 4weeks + 6 days...due date is 12/23


----------



## Bug222

mirandala- my afternoon tests are also usually darker- fxd for you!!! 

Mrs Dragonfly- yay great news!!! :) :) 

babyzoe- welcome!

They ended up running hte test.. third beta--- 9023!!! :)


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies how we all doing? Great news about your scan dragonfly. 

I ended up having the doctor come out to me last night as I haven't been able to keep anything down, feeling dreadful. Luckily no ketones in my urine yet so don't need to be admitted yet. Gave me 4 tablets to take under the tongue, 1, 3 times a day and if it isn't better today I have to take another sample into doctors. 

I'm laid in bed already feeling really sick! Hubby back at work today so I have our two children to try and look after :-/ just wish this sickness would go away but know I have weeks of it :-( x


----------



## hope&faith09

Sorry your feeling so rotten clacko. Hopefully the tablets will give you some relief. 

As for me I am just exhausted. Could've fallen asleep on the sofa yesterday - I forgot how tired you can get in this first trimester. It's so difficult with two small children to look after. My hubby is off work today but back tomorrow so we will be looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## clacko

Update for me ladies, been sick every half hour so far today, tablets not helping at all. My stomach is cramping quite badly which I thought was from been sick but iv had a tiny but of bright red bleeding! I'm waiting for my gp to ring me! 

I'm terrified x


----------



## shell-bell

That's great news mrsdragonfly congrats xxx

Babyzoe welcome & H & H 9 months xxx

Clacko I'm so sorry you're having a rough time!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that everything's fine :hugs:


----------



## Trying 4 1st

Hi Ladies.... Mind if I join... I am now 5 weeks and 4 days Pregnant... EDD December 19th! This will be my first. Had a m/c back in January and this time around feeling great so far. No major symptoms to report aside from some heartburn and tender nipples. No morning sickness as of yet. And have my first Dr's appointment next Tuesday. My hcg levels have been 32.12 @ 3wks 4days, 96.12 @ 3 wks 6 days, 163.75 @ 4 wks and 2426 @ 4 wks 5days. So it looks like I am doubling every 30 hours or 1.3 days. So excited for a sticky bean this time around.


----------



## babyzoe

oh no Clacko..I wish I could offer some good advice but this is my first pregnancy and I'm a noob at all this....so all I'll say is I hope that the nausea goes away super fast for you.


----------



## clacko

I rang my gp and she was useless. She has prescribed me cyclizine but said as far as the bleeding goes just have to wait and see what happens in the next few days! I wasn't having that so I rang the early pregnancy unit to see if they would see me without a referral. I'm booked in for tomorrow morning so I'm hoping I can get a scan for some reassurance! X


----------



## mirandala

Good luck Clacko!!! FXd for you! :hug:


----------



## Dark_Star

Trying- Welcome and congratulations!
Clacko- Stay strong, I hope you are reassured by a scan soon.

I'm happy to report that I now definitely have morning/all day sickness, which is reassuring to me. My first Dr. appointment is in 5 hours.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Bugg - Excellent they managed to get another blood drawn in! So glad it worked out.

Trying - Welcome and congrats!:flower:

Clacko - Good for you for taking charge! I'm thinking of you and praying that the bleeding stops. I'm glad they're seeing you first thing tomorrow.

Dark - The only time in our lives we're happy to feel ill:haha: I hope your Dr appt goes excellent.


----------



## shell-bell

Bug222 - that's great news about your levels!!! 

Clacko - glad you've got a scan tomorrow morning. Sending you big :hugs:

Dark_star - yay for your appt! Hope all goes well

Trying - welcome & congrats xxxx

Mrsdragragonfly how are you feeling?

Mishc - how is your sickness Hun?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I hope MishC is doing well, I haven't seen her post in a bit:hugs:

Shell - So far so good today, thank you :) I woke up super hungry and that led to nausea but after light snacking followed by breakfast I was alright. I called out sick to work today, I'm having a really hard time juggling this new job with school. My grades have started to slip and I skipped two classes last week as they were right after my work shift and I was too exhausted that driving home was a task.


----------



## Bug222

clacko- thinking of you hun.. glad you are having your scan tomorrow for some reassurance! 

dark- hope your appt went well! 

MrsDragonfly- so sorry you are struggling with everything right now! xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, sorry I have been sick and haven't been posting. I am 7w6d and I am so nauseated and my smells are of a hound dog! I am starting to feel better, I forget the struggles of sickness with pregnancies I had a scan scheduled for the 21 they rescheduled for the 23 and now they are saying next Monday due to the Tech having emergency issues. My last scan they seen the sac and yolk so I am anxious for my scan already! I think these doctors sucks nowadays, well not all of them. 

Missink I am sorry for your lost and my prayers are with you and your family. I know how hard it is, I had a miscarriage last July. 

Welcome to all the new ladies and I guess this will be an awesome 7mths or so


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MishC - I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better! I hope you keep it up and can kick the ms soon. Sorry that your scan keeps getting moved around, that's very frustrating although I can understand the tech having an emergency. 

So much for having a sick day at work to have more energy for class. I haven't been able to get out of bed the last two hours due to such bad nausea, it's the worst I've had yet. I took a Zofran but it's barely taken the edge off. I'm supposed to leave in half and hour but as of right now it doesn't look like it's happening.


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Dragonfly- just remember that your symptoms are all things to be happy about and good signs of rising hormone levels. I hope you get the energy together to be productive soon, but if you can't then don't be too hard on yourself. 

Mrstruth - I certainly know what you mean about the super sense of smell. Last night the smell of the kitchen garbage in another room was making me ill, and it was only one day old. 

The Doctor was reassuring. He's a new doctor to me and was very cheerful and friendly. His wife is 8 months pregnant right now and still has extreme nausea and vomiting, so he is especially sympathetic to pregnant ladies. 

He assured me that since at 6.5 weeks I have had not a spot of bleeding and just minor cramps that my pregnancy is extremely unlikely to be ectopic. 

I get no early scan, but he says my morning sickness and sore breasts are very good signs and I have nothing to worry about, he gave me forms for my blood tests and 10 week ultrasounds and he wrote me a prescription for my nausea.


----------



## Bug222

oh hello nausea... lol


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies I feel for you all who have nausea, I'm struggling really bad with it. Doctor has given my cyclizine for 4 days to try and give me a bit of relief but not sure it will work. 

She said she doesn't want me on it long term so even if it does work after 4 days I'll be back to square one. I'm really hoping they scan me today, sometimes they can be a little funny here and won't scan you if they don't think you need to be scanned. 

I feel so sick this morning, dreading getting out of bed cause I know it means I'll be straight in the bathroom! X


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all 

hope your all ok - I am struggling with tiredness and have had a bit of nausea yesterday. 

Clacko - how come your doctor doesnt want you on cyclizine long term? It's the only medication that stopped my sickness in previous pregnancies. 

Hope everyone else is ok! X


----------



## clacko

I'm not sure. She said it's something I shouldn't be on long term but if it works I'll be asking for more x


----------



## hope&faith09

Clacko - it is the only sickness meds that helped me - I took it up till 12 weeks but knocked the dose down as I felt better. Hope your feeling a bit better today. X


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. 

Back from my scan. At first we wasn't too hopeful, she did the scan on my tummy and could just see the sac, nothing in it. Was gutted. She did an internal and there is was, our little baby with a lovely strong heart beat!!! We're so pleased! 

Xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Oh Clacko Im so happy to hear that!!!! :happydance::flower:

You must be feeling a lot better now! I'm excited and nervous for my scan on Friday morning!!! Having waves of nausea so hoping that's a good sign. Did they do measurements and say how far along you are?


----------



## Dark_Star

clacko said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Back from my scan. At first we wasn't too hopeful, she did the scan on my tummy and could just see the sac, nothing in it. Was gutted. She did an internal and there is was, our little baby with a lovely strong heart beat!!! We're so pleased!
> 
> Xxx

That's great Clacko!


----------



## Mrstruth

Clacko that is awesome news :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## clacko

Thanks ladies. They measured baby and was 7mm from crown to rump, said that I was measuring 6w 4d so exactly a week behind my dates so near enough right! I will have another scan at 12 weeks to get my due date. I was so scared when all they could see to start with was the sac but then there it was! I burst into tears lol, felt very daft! 

Was so lovely to see that little flicker! X


----------



## Trying 4 1st

Clacko so happy you got good news! 

And thanks everyone for the welcome.

Here is a question for you girls... After having had a m/c back in January I'm kinda manic and keep taking HPT's I figure at least until I finally get an ultrasound and know all is well... But last night I took a blue dye one and the positive line came up fast and furious brighter then any other line and before even the control line but this morning when I woke up I looked at it again and it has all but almost vanished? Is that normal after 10 or so hours for it to disappear?


----------



## clacko

Tryingfor1st - iv never used the clear blue, blue dye ones but I do know that some lines can disappear. Always beware of the hook effect where your levels get that high tests get lighter. So don't panic if eventually lines start to be lighter than others after a while x


----------



## babyzoe

glad to hear the good news Clacko!


----------



## hope&faith09

Fab news clacko. 

I am very nervous for scan on Saturday - I am really hoping to see that flicker. I think I wouldve burst into tears aswell clacko - I have got to go on my own on Saturday so I will be feeling so sick!


----------



## Kayotic

Beta was 327, up from 112! It's currently doubling every 24 hours <3


----------



## Bug222

great news on your scan clacko!!!

wohoo great kayotic!!!


----------



## babyzoe

I got my beta levels from last week finally. It was 216. So I had another blood draw today to see how much it's going up. They better not take a whole week to get the blood results back to me this time.


----------



## Mrstruth

Congrats Kayotic on your number doubling


----------



## shell-bell

Hope&faith - Good luck with your scan on Saturday. I know how nervous you are as I have mine tomorrow and I'm praying we see a heatbeat.

Kayotic - Great news about your numbers increasing :thumbup:

Babyzoe - Fingers crossed you get your results quickly.

MishC, Clacko, Bug222, MrsDragonfly,Misstruth & all you other lovely ladies - How are you doing?


----------



## clacko

I'm feeling a bit more human today. Tablets are making me feel really spaced out and not with it so I'm just going to try half a tablet each time today see if that helps! X


----------



## Trying 4 1st

Thanks so much for that info Clacko... I will be sure not to panic if that happens... Plus I am currently out of HPT's so looks like I won't be peeing on anymore sticks...lol


----------



## mirandala

Clacko- that's sooooo great. Sigh oh relief!! 

Kayotic- ahh those are some pretty numbers. 

babyzoe- I sympathise! I'm waiting for numbers to come back too!!


As for me- I'm trying to be hopeful. The numbers came back from Monday and it was 16! So low! At 15 dpo. I won't really know if I just implanted late and numbers are still doubling until i get the numbers from yesterday back. I do still have very light spotting and some cramping. It could go either way really. 
Interestingly, clearblue advanced, frer, & frquick result all picked up positives after my first beta when I would have been at 16. The frquick result is especially surprising as that's supposed to have a min of 50. 
I hope everyone is having a good, anxiety free day!

xoxo
h


----------



## Dark_Star

WHAT A MORNING...

Late for work because of morning sickness. I took one of my morning sickness pills (Diclectin) and was feeling a bit better, but needed to stop at the grocery store to get cheese and crackers because none of my food at home looked good.

My pills are a sedative- the same active ingredient as in Unisom sleep aids. I was so loopy that I locked my keys, purse, and phone in the car at the supermarket.

Then I had to wait an hour for my fiancé to drive out with the spare key. I'm shocked that I even remembered his mobile number without having my phone on me. That part is lucky I suppose. 

At least my boss knows I'm pregnant so he might have a laugh at this and I won't be in any trouble.


----------



## Kayotic

mirandala said:


> As for me- I'm trying to be hopeful. The numbers came back from Monday and it was 16! So low! At 15 dpo. I won't really know if I just implanted late and numbers are still doubling until i get the numbers from yesterday back. I do still have very light spotting and some cramping. It could go either way really.
> Interestingly, clearblue advanced, frer, & frquick result all picked up positives after my first beta when I would have been at 16. The frquick result is especially surprising as that's supposed to have a min of 50.
> I hope everyone is having a good, anxiety free day!
> 
> xoxo
> h

According to this, some ladies with successful pregnancies recorded bet levels of 4 at 15DPO.
https://www.betabase.info/chart/betaByDay/15/Single


----------



## Bug222

fxd for you Mirandala- when will you get your next result? 

dark_star- i hated that loopy feeling from the diclectin! I did find though once I had been taking them regularly the side effects seemed to lessen

AFM- nothing really going on here lol.. waiting for my first maternity clinic appt next Thurs when they will book my first ultrasound. Enjoyed the last few days off with DS but have to go back to work tomorrow for my set.


----------



## mirandala

Thanks Kayotic and Bug22- 
I just heard back from the doc and my 17dpo beta was at 26 from the 15dpo of 16. So that hasn't doubled and it is super low. I have cramping so I think it is ectopic. They have me going in for betas every 48hrs until it reaches 1500 (or zero) and then they will do an u/s. It isn't impossible that it's a viable pregnancy, but it does seem extremely unlikely. To be determined.... thanks for all of your support!


----------



## Bug222

i will be thinking positively for you hun xxx


----------



## clacko

Thinking of you mirandala! Remember some peoples numbers take a little longer to double that 48 hours! I thinking of you And have everything crossed for you that it's all ok. 

Iv been taking half a tablet of cyclizine instead of one full one which at the moment seems to be keeping the sickness off and not making me so spaced out. I'm still feeling a little sick but managing to eat and drink now. Although the only thing I can drink without feeling really sick is orange lucozade! :-/ xxx

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all - 

Good luck at your scan shellbell - fingers crossed it goes well. 

Clacko - glad your not as sick and the medication is helping. I am still feeling sick but haven't been sick yet. 

Mirandala - everyone's levels double at different rates- I am hoping to prove that tomorrow at my scan. 

Hope anyone I have missed is ok ( typing on phone and its not the easiest to read back through whilst typing!) 

As for me 24 hours till I leave for my scan - I am literally counting down! 

Darkstar - that's the sort of thing I would do anyway let alone if I was on meds that sent me loopy!


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies 

Had my scan done and we didn't see a heartbeat. Doc could see a sac and a very small fetal pole. So doc is going to do my hcg levels again today and Monday then has booked me for a rescan on Tuesday. I guess when I get my hcg levels back it might give me a better idea but tbh I'm not feeling hopeful!

How are you all doing? xxxx


----------



## Kayotic

shell-bell said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Had my scan done and we didn't see a heartbeat. Doc could see a sac and a very small fetal pole. So doc is going to do my hcg levels again today and Monday then has booked me for a rescan on Tuesday. I guess when I get my hcg levels back it might give me a better idea but tbh I'm not feeling hopeful!
> 
> How are you all doing? xxxx

How far along are you?


----------



## shell-bell

Hi Kayotic,

According to my lmp I am 7 weeks today. Doc said either my dates are out or its not looking good but lets not get ahead of ourselves. His office just called to tell me that my HCG levels increased from 5900 last Thursday to 29000 today (Friday) so in a week. I don't know what to think. I go back on Monday for more bloods.

Urghhh I wish I knew what was going on.:sad2:


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww shell bell. Something must be happening there for your hcg to be going up so much. 

I am terrified for my scan tomorrow.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks Hope&faith! Will know soon I guess!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you for your scan tomorrow! How far along are you?


----------



## hope&faith09

I think I am 7+2. Was this your first scan? 

I doubt I will get much sleep tonight - so nervous it's silly! 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## shell-bell

Yes Hope&faith it was my first scan! Shame Hun! Hope u get some rest. I'm sure all will be great tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Bug222- May I ask what city are you in? I see you are from BC. I grew up in Langley but also lived in Chilliwack, Abbotsford, and Surrey. I moved to Alberta to work in the Oilsands.


----------



## clacko

Shell bell I wouldn't worry too much about your scan! My first scan I was almost 7 weeks and all I saw was a yolk sac! I think for how far you are and that you levels are so high you could of implanted late or anything. A fetal pole was there which is amazing, and I'm pretty sure your next scan will show a lovely heart beat.

Even 1 day can make so much difference to wether you see a heart beat or not! I can understand how you feel cause when I didn't see a fetal pole I was scared but then I week later a fetal pole and heart beat.

Did they tell you the measurements of the fetal pole at all? You have to remember that it's still soooooo tiny and sometimes they just can't see it yet even though it might be there if that makes sense? Was your scan internal? X


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks clacko. It was an internal scan. It was tiny so didn't get measurements. I hope it works out positively. Thanks so much :hugs:


----------



## clacko

Try stay positive. Like I said we saw nothing but sac and then week later a 7mm fetal pole and heart beat. I bet heart beat will be visible in a few days x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! Goodness some catching up to do...

Shell-bell - Your levels are amazing, I bet it was just a couple days early for the heartbeat.:hugs: 

Hope - Try not to worry, I can't wait to hear how your scan goes, it's going to be beautiful :hugs:

Miranda - Sending you hugs and plenty of positive good vibes

Dark Star - My goodness that sounds like an insanely rough start to your day, I hope today was much better!!

afm: Had our first prenatal appointment. I don't like my doctor at all. The visit was so painfully unpersonal we basically filled out a piece of paper, they took enough blood from me I thought I would faint then sent me on my merry way. DH and I have talked plenty and we're looking for a new provider either midwife in a hospital or at a birth center. It's tough knowing where to go though


----------



## Bug222

shell-bell- your betas are great... hopefully on the next scan there will be a wonderful little heartbeat!!! xxx

dark_star- i live in Surrey :)


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much ladies, I really appreciate the support :hugs:

Hope&faith - good luck with your scan today! I can't wait to hear all about it xxx

Mars dragonfly - sorry about your dr. Hope you find someone great xxx

Clacko, bug222, mishC, dark star, kayotic, mrstruth and all you other lovely ladies: how are you all doing?


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I have had my scan - and everything looked perfect even saw a tiny flickering heartbeat. She said it measured around 6 +6 which is less than I thought but will wait for 12 week scan for official Edd! Thank you for all you support I am one very happy lady!


----------



## shell-bell

Oh I'm so very happy to hear that Hope&faith!!! Brilliant news xxxx :dance:


----------



## clacko

Iv just had a quick go with my Doppler and pretty sure iv found baby  

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-41.jpg


----------



## Dark_Star

That's great, Clacko! How far along are you? 
My doppler is in the mail.


----------



## clacko

8 weeks today dark star  so shocked.


----------



## shell-bell

Oh wow that's awesome Clacko!


----------



## hope&faith09

That's fab clacko! So early to pick up heartbeat with a doppler!


----------



## mirandala

hope&faith- yayyyy I'm so glad!!! 

And I totally didn't know there were dopplers you could get at home... makes sense, but wow!! Technology is crazy!


So my update: They are worried it is ectopic and have me going in for betas every 48hrs. They've marked them "STAT" aka emergency so the results come back asap and they can monitor it- though they don't really tell me promptly. I've gone from 
15 dpo 16
17dpo 26
18dpo 35

So doubling every 63 or so hours.... with cramping and light spotting it is looking ectopic. They will do an ultrasound if I reach 1500. I'm trying really hard not to be super hopeful because I don't want to be too disappointed if it is ectopic. But maybe it's just a slow starter?


EDIT TO UPDATE: Omg I just heard form the nurse and my 19dpo is 67!!!! That is more than double the 17dpo. ** glimmer of hope **


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hope&Faith - that is so amazing!! So thrilled for you:dance:

Clacko - Wow, what a beautiful surprise!! Not helping my temptation in getting a doppler myself:haha:

Mirandala - Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I'll be sending good thoughts your way, mirandala!

Nothing new to report here. My Diclectin has eliminated my nausea, but breasts feel like they are bruised. I can't hug at all.

Doctor's appointment is on Monday to go over my bloodwork. So far it doesn't seem my betas will be monitored regularly, just monthly before my appointments. I suppose that's better for me, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Bug222

dark_star- glad the meds are helping!

hope&faith- great news!! 

clacko- oh so exciting!!! :) :) I rented a doppler last time, not sure if I will again.. but it is sooo nice to be able to check in on baby!

Mirandala- ooo thats are great jump for your last beta!! Fingers firmly crossed!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Mirandala - my hcg level wasn't doubling as quickly as they wanted but after scan yesterday everything looks good - Just remember everyone is different! 

Hope everyone is ok. 

I am so happy but I still have a bet with hubby about not telling people until 12 weeks! 3 down 5 to go!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dark_Star - Great about the meds helping! 

Hope&Faith - I hope you win the bet just for fun :winkwink:

I hope MishC is doing alright.

afm: We went to my in laws for a visit and told them, earlier than I had wanted but they were so thrilled and FIL started jumping up and down for joy I'm so glad we did tell them!! We stayed up too late playing card games and I snacked too much so even though I have some Zofran in my system tonight I'm still feeling woozy and super bloat. Oh my goodness, is anyone else experiencing the worst bloat of their lives? :haha:


----------



## shell-bell

Mirandala - keeping everything crossed for you Hun. Mine also took off slowly at first. When is your next blood draw? :hugs:

Dark_star - glad ur meds are helping.

Mrs dragonfly - that's great! Such wonderful news to share with family! I chatted with MishC in another forum and she's doing better. She's on new meds and said she's starting to feel more human again.

I felt waves of nausea all day yesterday. Other than that nothing to report.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell-bell - I'm so glad to hear that MishC was able to find a medication that helps her feel better, and I hope she continues to feel good! Sorry you've had waves of nausea all day:hugs:


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies, sorry to hear you have nausea. I too get nausea waves all day but the medication has stopped me been sick. I decided to start taking half a tablet each time which helped with the feeling of been spaced out and seems to be working. I'm really hoping it continues to work! I'm so proud of myself so far for managing not to end up in hospital! 

My meds run out tomorrow so I'll be getting onto the doctor to try and get some more! I'm only 8 weeks and already looking pregnant! I know it's bloat but I feel so big! 

We've told our families and there all so happy for us. There's just our friends and our children to tell. Hubby isn't fussed about telling his friends, I wanted to tell my best friend but we had a falling out last week because she told me that people who have more than 2 children are selfish and don't appreciate the ones they have and just popping them out for the sake of it. Unbeknown to her I'm pregnant with my third. She does have fertility issues but this did upset me. She told me she wasn't interested in talking babies or pregnancies do don't really feel like I should tell her. 

I wanted to tell her sensitively because of her problems but now don't feel like telling her at all. I haven't heard from her since and this was a week ago!!!

Anyway I'm ranting! Sorry ladies lol xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko I'm glad you have medication that's been helping with your ms and that you've been staying out of the hospital! I'll keep you in my thoughts that you'll manage the whole way through without needing to go. So sorry about your friend! That was such an unkind thing to say :( Even though she's having fertility issues, it's still very hurtful. She was probably just lashing out with frustrations with her own problems, but I think you have the right idea of not bringing it up with her for a while.


----------



## clacko

Thanks mrs dragonfly! I think iv caught the sickness this time at the right time and hopefully got on top of it!

Iv been having sore boobs and some fluttery and popping sensations low down in my abdomen. Had lots of stretchy ewcm last night which I haven't noticed before! Xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh gosh, my boobs feel like electric jolts go through them when DH just hugs me! 

I haven't had any ewcm just plain old creamy looking stuff. Okay, tmi alert - but does it smell weird to you? I don't have any signs of infections and have been tested multiple times, but to me it just smells not myself!


----------



## clacko

I think it smells different too!!! I had lots and lots and creamy stuff yesterday but then on the night this ewcm! Weird!!! 

I keep feeling woozy every now and then almost like I'm falling asleep and then coming round and not been with it! Think it might be the tablets too! 

Xx


----------



## clacko

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-42.jpg

Caught beans Hb today


----------



## StranjeGirl

Can I join you ladies? I am due dec 24th! Congrats clacko!!! How far along are you? I couldn't get a heartbeat on a doppler til close to 15 weeks! The dr told me I have a really deep pelvis. It is so reassuring when you can find it and check for it all the time!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Nevermind clacko, I see you are 8 weeksish. That is awesome to find a heartbeat so soon!!!!

Mirandala- fingers crossed for you! Your numbers seem to be progressing nicely!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh my gosh Clacko, I love that you can find baby's heart beat already!! What kind of doppler do you have? I'm so tempted to get one although I think since this is our first I probably wouldn't find heartbeat until much later.

Welcome Stranje! Goodness a Christmas Eve baby:cloud9: So sweet!


----------



## shell-bell

Welcome stranjegirl! What an amazing Xmas present! H&H 9 months to you xxx

That's awesome clacko! 

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## clacko

Welcome stranjegirl. 

I have a baby sound b Doppler! I still can't believe I found it so early. I can only think that baby must be near the front although the sonographer said that my womb was tilted back, maybe that's made a difference. I don't think I found dd until around 9-10 weeks so this is really early! 

Well I ran out of tablets yesterday, I saved one for this morning but didn't have any last night and can definiately tell, iv been sick twice already and iv only been up an hour! Iv rang doctors and waiting for them
To call back. Really hoping I get more tablets!

Woke this morning with back ache and some cramping but it seems to have eased now. 

How you all doing? Xx


----------



## MishC

Dragonfly - I'm doing great now thanks for remembering me! :) I've not been keeping up with the thread to well but I see you are on med now too. Glad to hear you FIL is really excited about your news.

Clarko - Glad to hear you meds are working too. Its good to feel normal and be able to eat/drink isn't it. Great news finding the HB so soon!

Shell-bell - How are you doing?

I'm doing ok, I have a poorly daughter at the moment so just looking after her. I think I may have found a new house to move into. I'm going to hopefully view the show home this week and if I like it the I think we'll be securing the plot. Exciting stuff! I have my first MW appointment tomorrow which should be interesting.


----------



## shell-bell

Hi MishC - I'm fine thanks. Been for my bloods but just waiting for the doctor to call me back. It's a public holiday here today so might need to wait a bit longer than usual but hopefully not too much longer. I have another scan booked tomorrow afternoon too. Just feeling waves of nausea and still have tender boobs but that's it.

Gope your daughter is better soon! Fantastic news about the house! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## clacko

Good luck for your scan tomorrow shell bell! 

I'm still feeling totally sick, it's so exhausting. Also found a little cut on the side of my belly button. It's so sore :-( I remember having this when I was last pregnant, don't know why :-( 

Poor hubby is feeling frustrated sexually I think because iv been so rough and tired he's not getting any attention lol x


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies, well it's not good news for me. Doc just called and my hcg levels only increased from 29000 to 31000 in 3 days. He said with not detecting a heartbeat and hcg levels not rising as they should it's not hopeful. I will see him tomorrow as scheduled and we will probably book a D&C. Urghh this really sux!


----------



## clacko

That sucks shell bell I'm so sorry to hear that! I do know that the further on you get the slower the hcg rises, couldn't it just be that? I don't really know much about hcg numbers. Surely it rising even just a little is a good thing? X


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so sorry, shell.


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry shell xx


----------



## mirandala

Oh Shell I am so sorry to hear that. Keeping you in my thoughts. If you can, have another scan/ more betas before a d&c, just in case!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Shell I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## hope&faith09

Shellbell - your in my thoughts fingers crossed for something positive tomorrow. X


----------



## clacko

Thinking of you today shell bell! I really hope it's good news. How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## waterlilly

Hello ladies, let me join you here. My calculation says that I am about 7 w 4 d, which puts a due date to 10-13of Dec. 

Sorry Shell about your news..... 

I haven't been sick yet today, so this is a highlight of my day so far:wacko:


----------



## clacko

Welcome waterlily x


----------



## waterlilly

clacko said:


> Thanks mrs dragonfly! I think iv caught the sickness this time at the right time and hopefully got on top of it!
> 
> Iv been having sore boobs and some fluttery and popping sensations low down in my abdomen. Had lots of stretchy ewcm last night which I haven't noticed before! Xx

clacko, have you been prescribed some meds against sickness? I feel like I could take anything now just to feel human again...


----------



## clacko

Yes I'm on 50mg of cyclizine 3 times a day, although if I take a full tablet it completely knocks me out and makes me feel really spaced out so iv been cutting the tablets in half and taking halfs throughout the day. 

I was prescribed meds because I get hyperemesis (had it twice) I'm still feeling really sick and I'm still sick when I first get up but so far managed to avoid a hospital admission to rehydrate me. 

If your struggling with sickness speak to your doctor and ask for some anti sickness meds xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Clacko - I am so glad you mentioned feeling spaced out after taking it. I had been feeling the same so I have started taking just half a tablet and I now don't feel as tired anymore! 

Thinking of you today she'll bell. X 

Welcome waterlily - we are due around the same time! X


----------



## waterlilly

well done you - you seem to be in good spirit, unlike me, I'm shattered and really moody at the mo...


----------



## clacko

Yeah the full tablet definiately wasn't helping me, it made me feel just a bad! Iv found half a tablet is just enough to stop me been sick, and will be better only taking half for baby I guess seem as meds ain't trialled for pregnancy. Xx


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much ladies! Im seeing the doc later this afternoon! I will update you tonight!

Have a great day xxx


----------



## waterlilly

have seen my GP today. She prescribed Prochlorperazine for sickness and vomiting. Anyone else has been taking those?


----------



## Dark_Star

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today. 
My first ultrasound is on Friday, very nervous and excited!


----------



## clacko

Any news from shell bell yet? Xx


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies! OMG just got back and we have a heartbeat :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't believe it! It's a faint heartbeat but it's a heartbeat and bean has grown in the last few days. Doc was so happy! He's going to see me in a week for another scan. He said I'm not out the woods yet but where there's life there's hope!


----------



## Dark_Star

Oh my god!!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## clacko

Yay!!!!! I knew it was going to be good news!!!!! An increase in levels is an increase!!! Your chances of miscarriage once there's a heart beat reduces by I think it's 78%!!!! Yay so so pleased for you!!!! Xxxx


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much ladies! I burst into tears as soon as we saw it:blush: I asked doc what is baby measuring at and he said let's just focus on the good as if it's smaller he doesn't want me stressing myself out and let's just take it one day at a time and see what next Tuesday brings!!! I'm on :cloud9: I honestly expected the worst!


----------



## mirandala

oh wow I'm soooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAYYY that is so wonderful.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much mirandala :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Fab news shell bell - so so happy for you. Seeing a heartbeat is such a positive step in the right direction. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## MishC

Shell - Bell - That's excellent news i'm thrilled for you. What an emotional roller coaster you've been on!


----------



## Bug222

woohoo!!! wonderful news shell-bell!!! :) :) :)


----------



## mirandala

So I just had my latest hcg tests back and I am so confused! I went from doubling in 68 hours early last week, to now doubling in 28 hours but the numbers are still so low. Any thoughts? So fast to double now, I don't even know what to think. They have been so concerned with ectopic, do you think that is still a possibility with the current speed? 

15dpo = 16
17dpo = 26
18dpo = 36
19dpo = 67
22dpo = 384

They will u/s at 1500. Maybe I have to just wait and see until then!


----------



## Bug222

wow that really picked up speed!! Im really not sure hun... I thought if it was ectopic the numbers would stay on the lower side but yours have jumped nicely. 



ok now im driving myself nutty.... with my son I was puking 10 + times a day by now.. this time nothing... i know each pregnancy is different but the lack of symptoms is getting to me!! I have my first appt with the mat clinic on Thurs but won't be having a scan for another couple of weeks.. im crazily thinking i want just a little nausea to reassure me!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell-bell I'm so happy for you:hugs: This is such wonderful news and made my day!!

Mirandala - I feel good about your numbers going up, that's quite the jump! I thought with ectopic the numbers stayed low. I can't remember if you have said when they plan to do an u/s (sorry!).

Bugg - I think leap for you joy that you're not ill:haha: Every pregnancy is different, and especially stalking through the threads I can see that for sure.


----------



## hope&faith09

Mirandala - your numbers seem similar to mine my first was taken at 5 weeks ish but was around 200. I was told its not the number that matters as long as it's increasing and yours certainly are!


----------



## shell-bell

Thank you so much Hope&faith; MishC; Bug222 & MrsDragonfly!!! 

I had a splitting headache last night after a rollercoaster day!!! I'm hoping this little bean sticks! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the lovely support you ladies have all shown me! :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Mirandala - My numbers were slow to take off too and then all of a sudden they shot up! My doc said its not the amount but the increase that counts. Sending you big :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you!

Bug22 - Its true every preg is different. Maybe it means this time you are :pink: !!!! 

Hope & Faith - How are you feeling?

MishC, Clacko, Mrstruth, Waterlilly - how are you coping with the sickness?

Mrsdragonfly are you managing with your workload? I'm struggling and am going to have to defer this semesters exams to next semester. Juggling fulltime work, an almost 4 year old and day to day life hasn't left me anytime to prepare for my studies. Studying through correspondence is soooooo difficult :dohh:

Dark-Star - Not long to go till your scan on Friday!!!! :dance:

Have a great day ladies xxxx


----------



## waterlilly

Good morning ladies, what a great news* shell-bell *- very happy for you!!!!!! 

I ordered the sea wristbands and got them yesterday, started wearing them and I'm not sure, but I think I feel a tiny bit better! At least I have been sick less than I would normally be!

I haven't started ny tablets yet, waiting to see if my wristbands will take the age off (one can always hope!). I can't afford to be sleepy - one of the side effects of tablets apparently - I won't be able to do my job, I feel like I'm in hibernation mode as it is.....

Bug222, bless you, you can have my sickness feeling if you would like and it will make you feel better?:winkwink: I am happy to share!:hugs: But really, be happy you are not sick, and enjoy! 

All my pregs have been with feeling/being sick, I guess chances are high that I will have another girl (I have got 2 already). What do you think?

NHS direct website says that if you are being sick, you are more likely to have a girl than a boy 

Mirandala, quite a jump in numbers... maybe twins???????


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies! 

I'm still struggling with my sickness, I'm still sick as soon as I wake up and feeling sick for the rest of the day!! My tablets are still stopping me from been sick all day. Doctor thinks I'm suffering from hg again but the tablets are keeping it under enough control. I just want to feel normal!!! I'm hoping it won't be for much longer. 

Iv read lots saying that your more likely to be sick with girls but I personally think it's just down to how sensitive you are to hcg. I had hyperemesis with ds and dd and again with this one: it tends to settle near to the second trimester for me when the hcg levels start to decrease a little. Feeling like this is so depressing, feel so useless! 


Xxx


----------



## shell-bell

Oh no Clacko I'm so sorry you are feeling so rotten!!! Is there nothing else the dr can do?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell-bell - Praying your sticky bean sticks like glue! The work load is tough, I'm slacking in studying since when I get home from work all I want to do is sleep. I missed class again yesterday because I was tired and just wanted to catch up on my other classes. Everyone keeps telling me to stick it out at work and that it'll get better, but I'm wondering that even if the ms gets better at work will my studies? Sounds like a full load with your added LO! A semester off sounds like a good idea so you can get at least a little rest :)

Waterlily - I hope the sea bands do the trick!

Clacko - Take care<3 I'm sorry that the hg is kicking in, but I hope that it lets up long before second tri so you're feeling better.

I'm so tired this morning, I was sleeping so sound I got grumpy when my alarm went off to get ready for work. I'm tired enough I thought I was going to fall asleep eating breakfast:rofl: What a sight that would have been....:shy:


----------



## mirandala

clacko I read somewhere (who knows if it is true, probably not) that hcg is higher with girls. If it is true, that may be why morning sickness is worse? 

Shell & dragonfly- I'm doing a masters online right now too. I've been thinking about doubling up on classes while I'm pregnant so I can take some time off when the baby comes. Hearing your experiences makes me question whether that is wise. hmmm... 

Anyway- It seems like everything is relatively calm for us all today- I'm so pleased to hear that. I love the days when it's just symptoms instead of worrying so much about sticky bean staying. 

Sending out positive thoughts to you all...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mirandala - I think why I'm struggling is because I have one night class on top of my online and working - before my job I was getting straight A's and never missed an assignment. Now I don't even know what's due anymore unless I look at the calendar nightly:wacko:

I was talking to DH last night about how next quarter will finish 2 weeks before baby is due and I'll have to think whether to jump back in come January or take a quarter off.

Left work early today, I had such awful heartburn I could feel gunk coming up in the back of my throat so I left. Now and home and in pjs and it feels amazing, I may stretch out on the couch and nap :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome waterlilly!! :wave:

Great news Shell :happydance:

Afm my sickness is lightening up, I mean I still have nauseation but not as bad. Yet the nasty habit of spitting is still here. And I can't eat a lot of my favorite foods


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MrsTruth - Glad to hear the sickness is letting up!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Great news shellbell!!!! Dd was a slow developer too and finally caught up at about 7.5 weeks. Hope your next scan shows everything right on track!!

Have you ladies tried b6 for your ms? I've read it can really help in certain cases.


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. I'm not so sure that girls are worse. My hg was just as bad with my son so don't think it matters really! 

Nothing more doctor can do really it's just a matter of pushing through it and doing whatever I can to help it. 

Glad everyone sounds a little more positive  xxx


----------



## clacko

So the positivity ends! 

According to hubby we shouldn't of gone in for a third baby if this is how it makes me! Apparently me been so poorly isn't helping him and he has to work all day then do house work when he gets home!!! I'm so upset! Basically feel like now he doesn't want this baby. I understand that he works all day and iv said I'm trying my best but according to him that's not enough and it's not fair on him. 

He's normally so supportive and we text when he's at work and he always says he understands and that it's ok and he doesn't mind then he comes home and says that! 

Feel so useless! He says I need to go to doctors but there's nothing else they can do apart from give me meds! I'm so upset!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:I'm so sorry DH said such a horrible thing :( I think he's just feeling overwhelmed and burnt out in the moment.


----------



## clacko

Just feel like he's been so unfair! Be different if he was poorly! X


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry clacko- its not something you can do anything about! Hopefully he gives his head a shake soon!!! 

I had my first appointment at the maternity clinic today.. took my son with me- BIG MISTAKE- he threw an epic toddler meltdown in the middle of my appointment screaming so loud the dr and I couldn't hear each other so my appointment ran way longer than it should so my parking expired and I ended up with a $48 ticket... lovely. In the good news I have a scan in 2 weeks!


----------



## aimee_1691

Hi ladies I'm due Dec 10th according to my lmp.


----------



## mirandala

Clacko- oh sweets. That's tough. I'm living with my partner right now, but we're not planning on coparenting. A bit of a non-traditional situation, I'll be moving before the baby is born. My partner really struggles with being supportive of the pregnancy though and resents me for it... so I can relate. Sending big hugs.

Bug- Ahh that sounds awful! The ticket was the last thing you needed!!


----------



## Dark_Star

Clacko- I'm sorry your hubby is being like that. I've found my fiancé seems to be extra moody lately (as well as hungry, sleepy, and everything else I am. It could be that your state is just rubbing off on him a little too much.

Bug- Haha, that sounds like me waiting for my appointment last week... a 3 year old girl had a screaming and flailing on the floor full-on tantrum in the tiny waiting room. Frustrating for sure. 

Aimee- Welcome

My dating ultrasound is tomorrow at 12:15pm. I'm very excited and nervous. 

Is anyone else having trouble with excessive weight gain? I have gained 8 lbs already during the 7.5 weeks of this pregnancy. I'm tracking my calories as I know that's way too much to be gaining in the first two months, but even when I eat a modest amount my weight just climbs every week. It's upsetting. From what I have heard first trimester gain for first-time moms is supposed to be 5lb or less.


----------



## Mrstruth

Clacko I can understand my DH has his attitude on his shoulder as well since I have been sick. He says that if he knew I would be sick like this he would not have gotten me pregnant :cry: so I am very upset with him.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Bug - Oh my goodness! Sorry about the ticket, that's awful. But at least he silver lining is you'll have your scan in 2 weeks, exciting!!

Welcome Aimee!! Happy to have another December baby coming!:happydance:

Dark_Star - All I've managed to do so far is lose weight :( How exciting for your scan tomorrow! If you see your doctor you could mention the weight gain, although only 8 pounds I think you're alright :)

MrsTruth - I'm sorry your hubby said something so awful :( Same with Clacko. Men just don't get it and they tend to blurt out a lot they don't mean or they at least regret even thinking it later.


----------



## shell-bell

Hi Ladies!

Clacko & Mrstruth - I'm sorry your OH's are being idiots!! I think men are so used to women being strong and looking after them that when they roles are reversed they just don't know how to cope. :shrug: Sending you big :hugs:

Dark-star - Good luck with your scan today hunni! Can't wait to hear how it went!

Bug22 - Sorry you had such a rough time! But scan in 2 weeks sounds fab!

Aimee-1691 - Welcome & H& H 9 months xxx

Mrs dragonfly - Losing weight ?? You are lucky! Dark-Star : I'm also gaining! :cry:

My nausea seems to get worse at night these days! Once I eat it subsides for a while but yesterday I was eating non stop :wacko::dohh:

Have a great day ladies xxxx


----------



## MishC

Just read the last 2 pages

Mrstrust - Wow that was pretty harsh thing for him to say I can imagine how upset you must have felt.

Dragonfly - How are you feeling Now?

Shell-Bell - How are you? I haven't checked in for a while have you had anymore scans or anything?

Clarko - Sorry to hear your DH isn't being very supportive I hope he manages to understand how you feel.

Bug - Sorry to hear you son had a melt down but it did make me giggle. They always to it at the worst time don't they! Good luck with your scan.


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. Me and hubby hardly spoke last night. He was still a little off this morning! 

Iv made a definiate effort today to try not let the sickness rule me. Taken ds to school this morning and been doing washing and house work this morning. I had a sickness tablet this morning but considering skipping dinner times to see how I cope. There making me so exhausted which is half the problem so want to try control the sickness myself.

I'm still sick first thing in the morning. My ultrasound gel came today so might have another little listen for baby x


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko - I hope DH changes his tune. It's not fair to run yourself ragged just because he's being so moody.

I suffer from a panic disorder and was happy to say that since bfp I haven't had a single panic attack or anxious moment - even went shopping at Costco alone a few times and did a stellar job! Last night I had the first panic attack and melted to pieces :nope: It all revolved around going to work this morning, it gets me all nervous and I have a hard time eating while working so I feel sick. And my coworkers always seem to reheat stinky food ALL DAY LONG and it just churns my stomach. My studies are slipping and I never get any house work done, I'm just too tired after work that I take naps and only get school stuff done on my night class days. I have this dumb phobia that if I quit my job the universe will laugh at me and make something happen. so stupid I know, but it's a huge dread in the back of my head. Sorry to rant about it here ladies, but I don't have friends I can speak openly about it to. Partly because we haven't told many people yet but also because most of my friends don't understand my panic disorder and just ask why I can't just get over it. I wish it was that easy.


----------



## Dark_Star

Mrs Dragonfly- I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder and have had to stop my meds (Wellbutirin and Ativan) cold turkey since becoming pregnant. I definitely know what a challenge it is to have anxiety issues in such a stressful time of life. Don't beat yourself up over one meltdown. 

Just the fact that we are trying to continue everyday life (and succeeding most of the time) is the best we can do right now, especially given that all our thoughts center around a baby that we can't see, hear, or control.

My scan is in 4 hours and I am bouncing off the walls at work with anxiety... I will feel so much better when I can see Jellybean's heartbeat.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thank you so much for understanding Dark_Star, I literally cried knowing you understand. I've been lucky and off medication the last two years, only taking xanax as needed and have had to stop those but it's been alright. Well, except for my melt down last night. I've been having bad cramps all morning, mostly in my back and legs - they remind me of what I felt he first two weeks so I'm trying not to freak out. But the after hours nurse told me to lay down and rest until my doctors office opens and see if they want to see me. I hope they have me go in for another u/s so I can see that baby is okay. It makes me so anxious to have a nurse tell me not to go to work and rest. Maybe the panic attack last night just set my body off so it's not feeling 100% today:shrug:

Your scan is going to go beautifully and I can't wait to hear all about it :) This is your first u/s, right? Ah it's magical! I hope the day flies quickly for you


----------



## Dark_Star

I definitely do understand. I have had cramps and days when my symptoms suddenly disappear, and I worry a lot. Also I am 35 and one of my friends just found out at 16 weeks that her baby girl definitely has downs syndrome, and that has been stressful to me too. I'm not sure I even believe that I'm really pregnant yet. 

Just relax until it's time to see the doctor. Maybe put on a favourite movie or tv series and have some tea. 

Yes, this will be my first ultrasound. Also there is a chance that my last period might have been pregnancy spotting and I may be almost 12 weeks along, so that would be great news to me.


----------



## shell-bell

Mrs dragonfly & dark_star I think you ladies are doing great! Just take things one day at a time. Mars dragonfly I'm also struggling with everything and it gets quite overwhelming at times so you are most def not alone!! Big hugs Hun xxx

Dark_star can't wait it hear how your scan went xxx

Clacko hope you're managing okay xxx


----------



## shell-bell

MishC said:


> Just read the last 2 pages
> 
> Mrstrust - Wow that was pretty harsh thing for him to say I can imagine how upset you must have felt.
> 
> Dragonfly - How are you feeling Now?
> 
> Shell-Bell - How are you? I haven't checked in for a while have you had anymore scans or anything?
> 
> Clarko - Sorry to hear your DH isn't being very supportive I hope he manages to understand how you feel.
> 
> Bug - Sorry to hear you son had a melt down but it did make me giggle. They always to it at the worst time don't they! Good luck with your scan.

Hi MishC I'm doing fine tx. Just got waves of nausea. Got my next scan on Tuesday and hoping all will be fine. How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dark_Star that would be exciting if you turned out to be farther along! Best of luck at your appointment, it's almost time :)

My doctor called me back, they're not going to see me and basically told me I call too much. I was in tears when I got off the phone that they could be so harsh. Apparently unless I'm seeing red they don't want to hear from me.


----------



## MishC

Shell-bell - Good (ish) news on the waves of nausea that's got to be a good sign. 
AFM - I'm good, i'm trying to cut down on my tablets i'm finding some days I can get away with just 1 tablet but usually the next day I need 2. I can see an improvement which is great.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MishC that's a wonderful improvement! I hope it continues :)


----------



## shell-bell

Great news MishC!!! Mars dragonfly I'm so sorry - your doctors are full of shit! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Good news and bad news... baby has a heartbeat and is properly placed, but is measuring a week behind. Also I have a 7cm mass on my ovary. I'm not sure how to feel at this point, I will upload a picture of my scan later.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks Shell-bell, I couldn't pick a better word! My family doctor saw me asap and told me I was alright but to not hesitate calling them or the OB if the cramping gets worse. I'm on the hunt for a new prenatal care provider and we have a consultation with a midwife next week! So ready to dump this current OB.

Dark_Star - I'm glad to hear that baby is snug in the right place. Could the mass on your ovary just be a cyst or are they concerned it's something else? I'm sorry for the mixed news you received today, but on the bright side you got to see baby! :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Yes she said the mass may be a cyst, but the thought of having a growth the size of a golf ball on my ovary is unsettling.

Here's a picture of baby. It measured at 6w5d even through by my LMP I should be 7w5d. My cycles are only 26 days and I had monitored my ovulation date, so this doesn't make sense to me. 

Oh well, hb was 110 bpm which is good for 6w5d. 

https://www.raven-mythic.com/images/gallery/13100/20100315T155530/images/US.JPG


----------



## shell-bell

Dark_star I know how u feel! Will they rescan you? Keeping everything crossed that our little beans will catch up and all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all - 

Dark-star - I measured behind on early scans with all my babies - they have previously caught up by the 12 week scan so I am hoping this one does the same! I dont want my dates moved back almost a week! 

Sorry for not keeping up very well we are having building work done on the house and its been a nightmare being out all day everyday with my kids and feeling pants! 

Hope your all ok. X


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks Hope&faith that def gives me a bit of hope!!! Good luck with the building work xxx


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies! How are we all doing? 

Great news on your scan dark star, most babies are difficult to date so early which is why they don't give you a due date until around 12 weeks so I wouldn't worry too much about baby measuring behind. My first scan baby was 2 weeks behind then a week later had caught up a week so try not to worry about that! A heart beat is a great sign too. 

Mrs dragonfly try not to worry about the cramps too much, will just be your uterus growing and stretching, we're bound to feel something right! 

How are the rest of you ladies doing? 

I was sick more often yesterday but didn't feel quite so nauseous! Weird I know. Iv decided to stop taking my tablets today and see how I go cause I feel like there making things worse, they make me sick less but actually think they may be making me feel sick more! So far today iv not been sick at all, I feel a little sick and very breathless when moving around. Think this is normal though so whenever I'm walking around it's lots of deep breathing for me! I'm also really thirsty but have to stop myself downing drinks cause it makes me sick :-/ urgh hopefully in the next few weeks when the placenta takes over it will all die down! 

Xxxx


----------



## Ziggie

Dark_Star said:


> Good news and bad news... baby has a heartbeat and is properly placed, but is measuring a week behind. Also I have a 7cm mass on my ovary. I'm not sure how to feel at this point, I will upload a picture of my scan later.

I found out I have a cyst on my ovary last year. It's totally gross when you first find out, and it totally made me feel yuck! But I've kind of got used to it now. Mine is 2cm, so a bit smaller than yours, but that's consider very small, so yours will be reasonably small in the grand scheme :) so that's reassuring!!!

I've been referred to a gyno, but I doubt they will do anything. I had my first scan today and she looked at it and wrote '? Endometrioma' on my notes. Just googled it, gross! They did think it might be a dermoid at my original scan to locate it.

Just trying to say I know it feels weird, but if it's not interfering with anything then don't worry, it can't hurt the baby :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Thanks for the reassurance Clacko and Ziggie. Feeling helpless is definitely the worst part of pregnancy. 

Doctor says that my HCG is now 54,000 which is believe a good number as far as I understand, even if measuring by my LMP (7w6d) instead of my scan measurement (6w6d). He will reassess my cyst at my 11 week ultrasound but it is considered to be a 'functional' hormone producing cyst right now and not a threat.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko - I'm happy to hear you're not feeling as nauseous! Although how strange that you were sick more? I hope that you keep feeling better.

Dark_Star - Your hcg sounds good and it's reassuring that your dr doesn't sound concerned over the cyst. Praying that at your 11week scan that the cyst goes down so it's less stressful for you.


----------



## Dark_Star

Thank you Mrs. Dragonfly :)

Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I go between feeling pretty good and start being productive around the house, then I'll just poop out instantly and feel nauseous and want to lay down. At least I got some laundry done lol. Thank you for asking :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies - 

Feeling really sorry for myself today! Completey shattered, nauseous and generally rubbish, I constantly feel hungry but then the thought of eating makes me feel sick! I forgot how rubbish 1st tri can make you feel. 

Sorry for the moan just needed to get it out without hubby moaning at me!


----------



## shell-bell

I'm the same ladies! Not too bad in the morning but nausea gets progressively worse as the day goes on. Come night time I feel pretty crappy :sad: anyway hope you all have a great Sunday! Can't wait till my scan on Tuesday!


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. How are you all feeling? I hope your sickness improves. I think the tablets were making me feel worse cause I felt so drugged up and out of it on them. All I wanted to do was laze around. Yesterday I went all day without any tablets and was to sick once which normally I am at least sick in the morning! I was almost sick in the afternoon but kept it down luckily. I'm still feeling really nauseous on and off but managing to control it without the tablets. Just hope I can keep it up.

I haven't been able to find baby on Doppler since but have only tried a few times. Don't want to get myself obsessed with not been able to find it. Had some stitch like cramps yesterday, felt like all my belly was going hard at times! Weird. 9w and 1 day today, counting down to 12 weeks when I'll have my next scan. I should find out Wednesday when my next one is. Luckily baby was too early to date at my last scan cause here if you have an early scan and your around 8w they will date your scan then and then you don't have another one until 20 weeks!!! So I was glad baby was too early to date so we get to see are bean a little bigger at 12 weeks!!

I sold my car yesterday, was gutted to see it go but we need something bigger seem as we will have a 5 year old, two year old and a newborn!!! Trying to find a car near us that's big enough and in our price range is difficult! 

Is anyone else suffering from a really dry mouth and lips! I seem to be constantly licking my lips and my mouth seems to be really dry x


----------



## Keneajay

Ladies pls thank God with me. I went for scan on Friday, I saw the baby's heartbeat. The baby measured 7w4d which was exactly where we were as at that date and my EDD is 15th Dec. 

It is well with all of us.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw Hope&Faith, sorry you're feeling so awful today, I hope that ms lightens up soon.

Shell-bell - Looking forward to hear how the scan goes! :)

Clacko - That's great to hear your managing well without the tablets! I hope things keep getting better with ms :) Exciting that you'll be getting another scan soon! Best of luck car shopping.

Keneajay - What beautiful news to hear!!


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies I keep jumping on and off this thread. 

I have symptoms of night rashes and extreme pain and itching in my hands and feet in the night. I have lost my appetite for food.. its so ridiculous as I get so hungry and can only manage two bites before my stomach turns. Anyone else felt like this? 

I also have sickness that lasts all day and comes on when I'm hungry. When im sick it's only acid that comes up...


----------



## mirandala

Hello all! 

Sorry I haven't been present for the past few days.

I am supposed to travel for work on Tuesday, so at the advice of my doctor I went to the ER for un ultrasound because if it is ectopic they don't want me traveling. 
So I went to the ER I had a scan yesterday and there was nothing in my uterus or anywhere that they could see. The ultrasound technician said "You probably were pregnant, but it doesn't look like you are anymore. I'm so sorry to have to tell you this but at least it doesn't look ectopic. Enjoy your trip." Then I went back down to the doctor, who told me that my HCG was at 1900 (from 1500 on friday) and that I am for sure still pregnant right now despite the ultrasound. Mixed messages! But because there is nothing in my uterus, not even a sac, that it is unsafe for me to travel because of ectopic risk. So I still don't know whether it is ectopic and I just have to continue with the hcg tests and hope that at some point they can see something. At the end of the visit they gave me a rhogram shot because my blood type is A- and the SD is B+, and on a little slip that they gave me to show my OB/Gyn that I'd had the shot they checked that they gave it to me at pregnancy termination. WTF? Maybe it's just because they aren't hopeful that it's going to be a viable pregnancy. 

:( 

Sorry and thanks for listening! I needed to vent! I hope everyone else is having a much better day. I feel lucky at least because living in San Francisco the hospital had a really nice prenatal emergency unit. I really liked the OB/gyn who was my main doctor yesterday, and her practice takes my insurance so at least I've found my ob/gyn, which I will need whether or not the pregnancy is viable. So that's good! 

<3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mirandala I'm so sorry to hear that you're getting such mixed messages! Glad there's a silver lining of finding an OB that you like! I'm keeping you in my thoughts & prayers that things work out:hugs: Since your hcg is going up it could have just been too early to see.


----------



## Dark_Star

Hope everyone is doing well. I have a question: if by lmp I am 8 weeks pregnant, but by measurement at scan I am 7 weeks, which do I use when telling people? Do I have to wait an extra week to hit 12 weeks now?


----------



## Keneajay

Mirandala, i have you in my prayers. I trust God to show mercy. It is well with you.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dark_Star - I'm not sure to tell you the truth. I guess I would go by the scan but LMP makes more sense? Maybe baby is just getting a sloe start to keep the Dr guessing until later.

Mirandala - Thinking of you today and hoping all is well.


----------



## floatingbaby

:wave: Hi mamas! I am due December 30 (I think) give or take a day or two, so I might be a Jan Jellybean - will have to wait and see!

Feeling tons of symptoms, which aren't nice, but make me feel like the little peanut is doing OK. I am 6w tomorrow!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

*Nausea* nearly constantly, sometimes much worse than others. Middle of the night is pretty bad, often have to get up for a BM :shy: Mornings are bad, eating crackers before moving is helping though. I have only puked once so far!
*Sensitive nipples* making nursing LO very uncomfortable :(
*Skin break out*
*Bloating* I think I'm going to need to dig out my maternity clothes sooner rather than later!
*Irregular BM* had this with DD. Going like, twice a day at random times, and often in the middle of the night too :growlmad: I used to be like clockwork so this is a drag!
*Sensitive to smells*
*Food sensitivities* starting already.. gahhhhh!
*EXHAUSTED* unable to function. Napped for 2hr with lo today!

Looking forward to baking buns with you ladies! :kiss:


----------



## shell-bell

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've been so quiet lately - my Ipad is broken and in for repairs :dohh:

Keneajay - Congrats & Welcome! H&H 9 months hun xxx

Hope&Faith - Hope the sickness is a bit better :hugs:

Clacko - glad to hear you are coping a little better and great news that you have a 12 week scan!

PeanutWhereru - sorry you are having such a tough time. Sending you :hugs:

Mirandala - I cant believe your dr said that! I think it might just be too early to tell. I went for a scan at 7 weeks and they could only BARELY see a foetal pole and also no heartbeat. 3 days later Bean had grown and we got a heartbeat! Hang in there hun :hugs:

Dark_star - I would go by your lmp and see what they say at your 12 week scan.

Floatingbaby - Welcome! :happydance: Congrats & H&H 9 months! Hope you are coping okay with all those symptoms xxx

AFM - I have a scan late this afternoon! I'm pretty nervous! I had some pretty bad cramps last night but all fine today. Other than that just the nausea which gets progressively worse as the day goes on! HAve a great day ladies xxxx


----------



## clacko

Good luck with the scan shell bell, I'm confident all will be ok! 

I'm still feeling very nauseous! Was sick this morning :-( hoping it goes soon! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. Can't believe I'm already 9 weeks gone!! Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi girls. So sorry that I haven't been around I have been struggling but I have managed to book a reassurance scan for friday. I am hoping I will be able to relax a little after that. Im so scared after my previous loss that I cant think straight.

I hope everyone is getting on ok? 

Xxx


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!

Yesterday I registered with the ob/gyn I'd seen in the ER on Saturday. I expected them to have me come in next week or so and was surprised when I had a call back asking me to come in yesterday!

I went in and my betas yesterday were lower than she wanted them to be. 950 wednesday, 1500 on friday, 3100 yesterday. She says if they don't reach 6000 by wednesday they are going to give me the shot of methotrexate as "regardless of whether or not it is ectopic it isn't progressing as a normal pregnancy." If I reach 6000 they will give me another ultrasound and if they see something in my uterus then they will leave it, if they don't they will give me the methotrexate. I'm hoping sooooo much that my levels reach 6000 on Wednesday and I'm going to go in right before the lab closes to have my blood taken- give it as much time as possible! I would really like to avoid the methotrexate as I won't be able to start trying again for several months. Also- my spotting is much heavier- as the doctor said, if she didn't know I was pregnant she'd think I was on my period- tissuey blood (sorry if tmi). I'm still hoping, but it does seem like I may have to bow out of this one. 

I hope everyone else is having a much happier time of it lately!!! Thinking of you all. <3


----------



## clacko

I have everything crossed for you mirandala! 

Any news from shell bell?? X


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow Mirandela - you are going through SO much and you sound like you are handling it way better than I ever could! You are strong! 
Crossing my fingers that you reach 6000 tomorrow. xxxxxx Why does the methotrex. mean you have to wait months to try again? What is it? Maybe there is something else you can have??? 
I hope you have good people around you :hug:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell-bell - I know today's scan will be lovely :) Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Clacko - Yay for your midwife appointment tomorow! Sorry you're still sick, but it sounds like you're doing much better than you have been:flower:

Sailorsgirl - :hugs: I'm sorry you've been so stressed, thinking of you for your Friday scan to be perfect so you can be at peace that baby is doing fine.

Mirandala - I admire your strength:hugs: Praying that tomorrow brings a higher count than they doctors expect!


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies sorry it's been a long day....

Well I need a miracle! At my scan today there is heartbeat but it is slow! So IMO it's not looking good. Doc said we are doing everything we can with progesterone and baby asprin but said considering my history of losses that maybe trying some clexane injections. We don't have proof that I gve clotting problems but it can't do any harm but it might help. So I need to inject into my stomach tonight!!! Yikes! Doc wants me back on Monday for another scan. He also said if I lose this bean we will do tests to see why and I would have an op and check my tubes etc etc

Like I said I need a miracle :cry:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh Shell :hugs: Lots of prayers coming your way that your miracle is coming! I hope these shots in your stomach is all that's needed to jump start better results on Monday.


----------



## mirandala

Sending you big hugs Shell. Needles in the tummy- yuck! I'm so sorry the heartbeat isn't where you would like it to be! Fx'd for you!!! 

Clacko- I hope the midwife appt goes well!

floating- thanks for your support <3 the methotrexate doesn't work overnight- it takes a while to work, a month or more. After hcg levels are back down to zero you need to have a normal cycle before you can start trying. I think because the methotrex could also cause problems to the next pregnancy if it happens too soon. 

I'm trying to be hopeful but also not too hopeful so I won't be too disappointed, if you know what I mean. 

dragonfly- thanks for your support- how are you doing?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mirandala - Even if you're not trying to get your hopes up you're still being amazingly strong:hugs:

I'm doing fine, thank you. My ms has eased up the last two days which has been a lovely surprise, I'd be happy if it kept going. Although I admit it was a little alarming at first and now it feels silly that I felt that way.


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks so much for the support ladies xxx. 

Mirandala - I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time ! I'm keeping you in my thoughts and praying for a positive outcome :hugs:

Mrsdragonfly - great news that your ms is easing a bit xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh boy I spoke too soon about ms letting off, at least I had two days of bliss. It's back with evil vengeance tonight.


----------



## shell-bell

Oh dear mrsdragonfly but I guess it's a good sign and might give you so e reassurance xxx


----------



## Andi86

Hey ladies can I join? Hi Dragonfly I see your part of thia thread :wave:
According to the doctors and my last period Im due Dec 3rd but I know I ovulated late so I think Im due Dec 8th. I have my first ultrasound next week so that will help determine my due date. Im super nervous to have the ultrasound Im so scared nothing will be in there even though i have been having lots of symptoms the past couple weeks. Hope to get to know all you ladies and see our bumps grow together.


----------



## Keneajay

shell-bell said:


> Hi ladies sorry it's been a long day....
> 
> Well I need a miracle! At my scan today there is heartbeat but it is slow! So IMO it's not looking good. Doc said we are doing everything we can with progesterone and baby asprin but said considering my history of losses that maybe trying some clexane injections. We don't have proof that I gve clotting problems but it can't do any harm but it might help. So I need to inject into my stomach tonight!!! Yikes! Doc wants me back on Monday for another scan. He also said if I lose this bean we will do tests to see why and I would have an op and check my tubes etc etc
> 
> Like I said I need a miracle :cry:



I have you in my prayers. It is well with you dear. Pls be strong.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey Andi! I'm sure your ultrasound next week will be just fine :)


----------



## Dark_Star

Thinking of you Shell-Bell and Mirandala.
Mrs Dragonfly- hope you feel better, but remember morning sickness is the most positive early pregnancy symptom there is, your hormones are high! That's what I remind myself when I'm feeling ill.

I'm a bit upset right now as the doctor called me in to discuss issues with my blood work. He called on Monday and my appointment is Thursday so he left me to stew in my worries for half a week. 

I have prenatal yoga again tonight with a friend of mine who is 5 months along.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I have to remind myself of that :) thank you Dark_Star. I'm curious if there's a growth spurt going on or something. I was fine for two days and now the nausea is so intense my prescription isn't working it's magic and the hip pains have been intense this morning. I hope it's baby stretching big!

:hugs: Try not to stress over the doctor calling about your bloodwork. I would think that if it were something serious they would have you in for bloods sooner than waiting an entire week. Have fun at prenatal yoga :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning ladies, 
Welcome Andi - I'm sure your ultrasound will go great. I remember with my first I had my scan at 9+1 and I was SO nervous at the hospital. Then the sonographer found the baby no problem and a healthy heartbeat right away and I just burst into tears :')

I have been SO sick last night and this morning :-0 feeling so very ill. Has anyone ever taken anything for ms?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry you've been so ill Floatingbaby! I've heard B6 and B12 do wonders, the tablets I have of those make me gag though so I'll have to buy different ones. I feel guilty of taking Zofran as it's prescription, but I try to only take it when I'm at work/school or not sleeping before a busy day. I hope you find some relief!


----------



## floatingbaby

Thanks Dragonfly, I going to look into the vitamins. I was really sick with DD, but I didn't have a demanding lifestyle at the time so I coped, now with a lo, I'm finding it hard to take care of myself with enough sleep and food and water. And downtime really. So I'm considering a prescription, but also a little nervous as I've never taken anything during pregnancy.

Last night dd was hungry at 2am so I nursed her on one side then got extremely nauseous, passed her off to DH, had an awful bm :shy: (sorry), made PB on bread and then nursed her on the other side. Then up for the day (feeling sick) at 6am! 
I can kind of see why people have bigger age gaps between their bubs now :haha:


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been on. I had my first midwife appointment yesterday but was also the worst iv ever been with my hg. I couldn't even keep sips if water down and didn't eat all day. I went to bed at 8pm I felt that bad.

Midwives went fine and am booked for my dating scan on the 27th! I'll be 12 weeks then. Was sick this morning, iv just tried some dry toast and some apple juice so trying to keep that down cause know if I'm the same today I'll need to be admitted. 

How you all doing? Xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats exciting about your scan clacko. I still havent heard from my midwife - guessing she will be in touch soon. No scan date either yet but should be around the 29th I think. I am ok - struggling with feeling sick but fortunately so far I have only been sick once - it gets so much worse in the car tho real motion sickness. 

How is everyone? X


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh clacko you do not sound well :hugs: have you been admitted in previous pg?


----------



## clacko

Floating yes I was admitted in previous pregnancies. The inevitable has happened and iv been admitted today. Currently laid with a drip pumping into me xx


----------



## Dark_Star

Clacko, Hope, Floating, and Mrs. Dragonfly (and anyone I missed) hope you are all feeling better soon.
I haven't been nauseous for the last few days, which is nice but concerning. 

I went to the doctor today and the blood work they called me back in about was just low thyroid, I was scared it was something much worse. 

I'm considering telling my team at work this weekend at a social dinner. I will be 9 weeks at that point, and I have seen the heartbeat on an ultrasound. I'm not sure if that's too early or if I should be optimistic about my chances.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Floatingbaby - Maybe it was mean of me but I was feeling so rotten and DH made a comment so I shot back with we're waiting a couple of years before #2.:haha:

Clacko - I'm sorry you had to be admitted! But I'm glad you're getting the care you need:hugs: Take care of you and bubs, I hope the hg gives you a break soon.

Dark_Star - Happy to hear it's just a thyroid issue, that can be handled without stress. Don't like that they made you worry so much though, that was unnecessary! I think you should tell people when you're ready and if that's this weekend then go for it! I hope you're showered with joy :)

afm: Met two midwives at different birthing centers.... loved them both:dohh: Now DH and I have no idea how we're going to make up our minds! How did you ladies pick if you had to decide between two providers?


----------



## shell-bell

Oh Clacko I'm sorry you've been admitted!!! Hope you're okay :hugs:

Dark_star - I can't believe they left you to worry like that!! Good luck telling your team, I'm sure they will be delighted with your news xxx

Mrsdragonfly - glad you've found 2 great midwives! Good luck deciding!

Hope all you ladies are okay xxx


----------



## clacko

On my 4th bag of fluids and still dehydrated. I have stopped been sick now though! Really don't know how long I'll be in. Hoping if I can eat my dinner I can go home but After 4000mls of fluids and only 350ml of urine passed I'm not so sure xx


----------



## Keneajay

clacko said:


> On my 4th bag of fluids and still dehydrated. I have stopped been sick now though! Really don't know how long I'll be in. Hoping if I can eat my dinner I can go home but After 4000mls of fluids and only 350ml of urine passed I'm not so sure xx

It is well with you dear. God will see you through. The bundle of joy we are expecting worths all the sacrifices.

We are all strong ladies and we trust God to see us through in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: Hope you're doing better this evening Clacko


----------



## floatingbaby

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Floatingbaby - Maybe it was mean of me but I was feeling so rotten and DH made a comment so I shot back with we're waiting a couple of years before #2.:haha:
> 
> afm: Met two midwives at different birthing centers.... loved them both:dohh: Now DH and I have no idea how we're going to make up our minds! How did you ladies pick if you had to decide between two providers?

During labour with DD I told DH if he wanted another we would adopt as I would never do that again! :dohh:

OK - midwife problems - I had meetings planned with two, one on Wednesday (2 days ago) and one today (Friday). My Friday apt MW was an absolute dream on the phone. She was sweet and caring and interested and helpful, I pretty much assumed that I would choose her because of how great she was _just on the phone_. 
The Weds MW was just like booking an appt. Nothing special.

Then before my Weds appt I told a friend that I am pg and she said I HAVE to get the Weds MW as she is amazing and wonderful and she had her. As it turned out, my friend was correct and the MW was an absolute dear and set me up for bloods and a scan right away. We had great rapport and I knew I wanted her. But I also knew I wanted Fri MW :dohh: So after MUCH debating and some stress I finally called Fri MW this morning and cancelled our appt. I didn't want to have to make the tough decision. 

Part of the problem for me too is that the two are the only MW in town so they obvs know each other. So Fri will find out I chose Weds :( BUTTTT Fri is only in my town on Friday's and her clinic is in the Health Unit (hospital-ish) so those are two knocks against her. But she was AMAZING on the phone again, said if I ever need anything, scan or meds or questions to just knock on her door :cloud9: I <3 midwives!

So, yeah, not helpful to you, but I totally know where you are at and I knew I couldn't make a decision. Do you know anyone who recommends one or the other?


Afm - sick and exhausted all the time. It's getting to be quite a drag and I kind of feel bad for LO as I'm just wanting to lay down all day :coffee: i was up at 3am with nausea and bm :blush: , couldn't fall back asleep, DD up at 430 thinking it was morning and we finally fell back asleep from 6-730am = not enough sleep for this pregnant mama :sleep:


----------



## Andi86

Im so jealous of you ladies trying to make up your mind between midwives. We dont have midwives where I live or I would totally get one. The closest midwives we have around here live 2 1/2 hours away so they can travel but home birth is the only option as the hospital here wont allow them to do anything for the patient. Unless I wanted to dive to them because their town hospital allows midwives to deliver but it kinda freaks me out to drive 2 1/2 hours with nothing in between while in labour. Also considering the women in my family have really quick labours like 1-4 hour labours...lol mine will be long now though just because I said that.


----------



## mirandala

Hi All-

I heard from the doctor today, and my betas were nowhere near where they needed to be. That coupled with not finding anything in my uterus meant they diagnosed me with ectopic and gave me methotrexate. It takes a while to work, but basically it dissolves the pregnancy. I'm so sad to say that I won't be on the pregnancy journey with you lovely ladies anymore. 
I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Keneajay

clacko said:


> On my 4th bag of fluids and still dehydrated. I have stopped been sick now though! Really don't know how long I'll be in. Hoping if I can eat my dinner I can go home but After 4000mls of fluids and only 350ml of urine passed I'm not so sure xx

It is well with you dear. God will see you through. The bundle of joy we are expecting worths all the sacrifices.

We are all strong ladies and we trust God to see us through in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## shell-bell

I'm so sorry mirandala!!!! Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Floatingbaby - That does sound tough! Go with who you feel is best, and even if the other finds out, it doesn't matter. If they know each other they probably help each other out time to time, so they don't hold grudges :) I picked place number 2! They just left such a deeper impression of me that I couldn't change my mind no matter how hard I tried. Really thrilled to have a mw! Sorry you're not getting enough sleep, you'll be getting into second tri and feeling better before you know it :hugs:

Andi - I would be worried to have that long of a drive. The midwife we picked can be an hour away in horrible traffic but if it's not a freaky Friday things are usually fine getting there for us. Do any of the hospitals in your area have nurse midwives? That could be another option to look into.

Mirandala - So many hugs coming your way:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## Andi86

Dragonfly-no we just have one hospital here and only OB/GYNs. I do have a good doctor though so im not to worried. Just always thought it would be nice to have a midwife.


----------



## Andi86

Sorry mirandala about your loss...:hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

So sorry for your loss mirandala. I wish you emotional and physical healing.


----------



## gaea

Hi there :) Can I join? :)


----------



## Bug222

oh Mirandala- Im so very sorry- you have gone though so much- sending you love and healing thoughts xxx

I haven't had much time in the last little while to get on here.. not much new going on with me.. scan coming up on Thus which I am super nervous about!!!

Happy Mother's Day for tomorrow ladies!!


----------



## mirandala

Thank you all for your support! I hope you all have very happy and healthy pregnancies!!! <3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Gaea - Welcome! :)

Bugg - Your scan is going to be lovely, can't wait to hear about it!

Mirandala - Sending you loads of hugs:hugs:

Clacko - I hope you're doing alright:hugs:

Sailorsgirl - How did your scan go?

Keneajay - My due date twin! How are you feeling?

Hope&faith, Shell-bell, MishC, MrsTruth I hope you're all doing well. Any other ladies I forgot, forgive me! I hope you are well too!!

Happy Mother's day ladies!


----------



## shell-bell

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!! Hope you are all having a wonderful day!


----------



## floatingbaby

Happy Mother's Day ladies :kiss:

Andi86 - lol you sound remote! Where do you live?!

I have started taking vitamin B6 and it has improved my life dramatically!! Nausea is really at bay :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Floatingbaby - How long did it take to feel b6 making a difference? I'll definitely be starting it up if it's working:thumbup:


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies,

Mirandala so sorry for your loss. I was finally released from the hospital after my ketones disappeared and I started to eat and drink! Didn't get any sleep in the hospital thanks to some woman next to me screaming and shouting all night and expected the nurses to be just for her! Could of killed her!! 

I'm still sicky and not feeling great, I'm now on different meds and taking promethazine, they seem to be working and don't make me feel quite so drugged up. I'm still been sick on and off though and constantly nauseous! I just want to feel normal now. I think if I had remembered just how bad it makes me feel a third might not of been on the cards! Definiately our last now and know it will be worth it in the end. 

Hubby has been a little more understanding but still a little grumpy that I'm always poorly! 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies

Clacko - good to hear from you! I'm glad you're home. Hope the new meds help xxx

Floating baby - glad the B6 is helping!

Mrsdragonfly - how are you feeling?

Bug222 - good luck with your scan

Welcome Gaea! H&H 9 months to you xxx

I've got my scan today! Can't say I'm feeling hopeful though as most things I've read show that a slow foetal heart beat nearly always leads to a loss. Anyway just want to know one way or another.

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## clacko

Good luck with your scan shell bell! Hopefully they just caught baby's heart beat as it started so is stronger now xx


----------



## Andi86

Floating- im in northwestern Ontario close to the Manitoba border.

Clacko- glad your home now. Hope you start feeling better.

Shell bell- good luck with your scan today

Hope everyone had a good Mothers day yesterday!

Afm- i have this lingering headache right around my right eye. Im to afraid to take anything, i know they say you can have tylonol if you need to but its never really worked for me in the past anyways so I always took advil...which I know I cant now that im pregnant. Just have to suck it up and make it through the work day I guess.


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies, we couldn't find a heartbeat! I'll be going in for my d&c Wednesday morning. Wishing u all the very best xxx


----------



## Ziggie

Sorry shell :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm so very sorry shell.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Shell-bell I'm so sorry, sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Andi - Maybe try some ice on the back of your neck, that sometimes soothes my headaches.


----------



## hope&faith09

Shellbell - I am so sorry for your loss. X x x


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Andi- I'm Canadian too :)

Headaches can be caused by dehydration- try drinking a few glasses of water and see if that helps any. Also caffeine can help with headaches by dilating the blood vessels in the brain, and up to 200mg is considered safe during pregnancy. Perhaps try a cup of tea or coffee if the water does not help.


----------



## Bug222

so sorry shell-bell xxx sending you healing thoughts


----------



## Andi86

Sorry to hear that Shell-bell.

Dark_Star-where abouts in Canada are u?

Dragonfly- i find ice works good. Normally I just put it on my forehead and fall asleep with it. Maybe ill try that tonight. Everything i have been reading says I should start feeling better soon...to me I just am feeling worse all over. I didnt even have any symptoms the first 5 weeks now each week is getting harder. Not that im complaining...lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Andi - sorry to hear you're feeling worse, making up for lost time of symptoms maybe? I'm sure you'll be feeling better in a couple of weeks. My OB said that I should start feeling better by 10 weeks but I'm feeling skeptical.


----------



## Andi86

My weirdest symptom is my dreams....I dreamt last night that I was a video game character running around in a video game. I could change my character so I became an old man. Then I met some girl in a club and we went and smoked a joint together (which is so weird because I havent done that since high school lol). Then I turned my character to a younger guy and I was fighting a large marshmellow man (like off of ghostbusters). I think I woke up shortly after because I dont remember much else. It was a very odd dream...especially because I was a man in it the whole time lol


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Hope your all ok. 

I have been feeling shattered all weekend and could literally curl up and sleep all day. I have managed to get in touch with the midwife and my booking in appointment is on Sunday and she will make sure my 12 week scan is organised! My daughter is 4 on Thursday so we are trying to get ready for that but lacking in energy really isn't helping - I have a feeling we may have shop bought cakes rather than mummy made this year!


----------



## clacko

I'm so very sorry for your loss shell bell! Xxx


----------



## floatingbaby

I'm so sorry to hear that shell :sad1: sending healing thoughts and love your way :(


I am also Canadian - I live on Vancouver Island in BC :)
The B6 started working within an hour probably! Totally worth it. I am certainly not nausea-free, but I'm not puking or dry heaving anymore and it's way more manageable.
With DD I was sick until 16weeks! I remember waiting for 12w thinking that was the special marker - :nope: I was 12w at Christmas and puked up my entire dinner! :sick:

I had REALLY bad insomnia last night. I couldn't fall asleep until about 11, then woke up at 12:30am for hours until I nursed lo at 330 :cry: DH eventually went and slept with DD so I could get some rest. I maybe got 4 hours - not even close to enough for this mama.
Anyone have any tips on falling asleep?


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh, and I have to add, even though I am kind of embarrassed, I am only 7w today, but am now wearing maternity pants!!! WTF! 
My waist is thicker and I can't do up any of my jeans. ANY sort of pressure on my belly is very uncomfortable. I know that women generally show sooner with their 2nd+ pregnancies, but it's bad. I feel like people are going to ask me! My gf who knows even mentioned that my breasts are bigger :/

I'm normally thin so I don't know if that is why... But I have for sure gained weight already :( and yes I am bloated, but I've also been eating really regularly to stave off the nausea. I'm not eating burgers and chips and cake or anything, but I am mostly eating bread, crackers and pasta -which I know isn't great. 
*sighs*


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I'll be giving the b6 a try! Sorry about the insomnia :hugs: Sometimes reading or doing puzzles helps me.

This is our first and I'm only 9 weeks but I want maternity pants already. My jeans don't fir and today when I tried putting them on again they hurt down low so I'm still in either pjs or yoga pants.


----------



## Andi86

My cousin just gave me a bunch of her maternity shorts, capris, skirts, and some tops. I just tried them all on and I love how comfortable they are. I'm so excited to wear them this summer! It's still to cold here to wear them otherwise I would be right now lol. Now just have to get some office appropriate maternity clothes for work.

My first scan is tomorrow....I'm scared now I jinxed myself by trying on all those maternity clothes:wacko:


----------



## Keneajay

Mrs Dragonfly my delivery mate it is not easy to wear anything tight now. Its my second and my baby has started moving i can feel him/her though i want a her.

I wish you well dear.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Andi - <3 baby will be just fine, I'm glad that you had fun trying on maternity clothes! I'm hoping to try some on and at least get one pair or pants this weekend. Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes tomorrow!

Keneajay - sorry to hear you're having the same discomfort of wearing anything right now as well! That's amazing you can feel baby :) I've been pulling my pj pants above my waste and looking silly but it's the only way I'm comfortable right now :haha:


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies, I will be leaving this website for now. 
Reading about losses every day is causing me too much anxiety.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs: Take care Dark_Star


----------



## aimers

Hi all, after reading through this thread I decided not to lurk anymore and say hello. 

I'm pregnant with my third, a surprise, to say the least! My oldest son is going to be 11 and my youngest 8 when this baby is born in December. I'm getting more and more excited but it's been a huge shift in how I saw my life unfolding.

I have extreme fatigue and have been experiencing nausea which I did not have with my first two pregnancies. I've never been on a pregnancy forum but have been feeling a little isolated as none of my friends are pregnant. I'm hoping to connect with other women experiencing pregnancy, due in December and willing to keep it real about this whole experience. 

I love labor and delivery but pregnancy (especially first trimester) are not my favorite!

Thanks for reading and letting me say hello.


----------



## Andi86

Here is my little bean measuring 11weeks:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## floatingbaby

Welcome *aimers* :hi: and congrats to you!

Great pic Andi! You must feel so great seeing that sweet baby <3 And measuring ahead too?! How wonderful!

I agree, maternity pants are SO comfy! Which is why I've made the switch already. But it's really hot on the BC coast now so I've just been wearing skirts the last few days - don't want anyone to ask me about my weight/bloat/belly!


----------



## Gregsprincess

:wave: ladies I'm due December 5th with our rainbow baby :cloud9: have had three scans so far 5 wks 3 day, 6 wks 4 days and 10 wks 3 days. The latest was Monday when we saw our bean wriggling about and heard a strong heartbeat. We are from UK but currently living in Cyprus so bit worried what it will be like giving birth here as C-sections are the highest in the world :shock:


----------



## Bug222

headed to my ultrasound in a few mins.. im so very nervous.. the lack of symptoms has me freaking out. Hoping to see a nice healthy little sprout!


----------



## Andi86

Bug dont worry i dont have a lot of symptoms and i just had my first scan and my little one was just fine.


----------



## floatingbaby

How did it go bug?


----------



## Bug222

not good. no heartbeat. baby measuring 7 weeks- I should have been 8+6. Im devastated.


----------



## Andi86

I'm so sorry Bug...:hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

How awful :sad1: my heart breaks for you :(


----------



## clacko

Morning ladies. 

First of all I'm so sorry for your horrible news bug, could it just be that baby is a little behind? Are they offering any more scans or anything? 

How is everyone else doing? I'm still having all day nausea and been sick around twice a day, sometimes more if iv eaten something that doesn't agree with me! Iv been tempted to try find baby on Doppler but the last few times I couldn't find it and think it's making me worry more! Last time we saw baby all was fine with a nice heart beat but not been able to find baby has made me worry something is wrong. I know it's still early to find baby, I did find it at 8 weeks but think I must of just been lucky that day and it's still hiding away somewhere. Had a few moments the other night when I used it where I was sure I could feel baby's little taps and could also hear them but can't be sure :-/ people say it's too early to be feeling baby yet! 

I can't believe I'm 11 weeks today!!! Almost at the 12 week mark! I'll be glad to have my 12 week scan and check everything is ok still. I'm so nervous about it! We're having a mini heat wave this weekend here which is rare so looking forward to it, we also have babysitters for both children tonight and tomorrow so going to have some quality time with hubby  

We're at a car show tomorrow, hubby's car is in the show so will be sat cleaning wheels and things early Sunday morning  xxxx


----------



## shell-bell

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Bug! Hope you're okay xxx


----------



## Bug222

thanks ladies- not likely clacko- the fetal pole was 7 weeks so there should have been a heartbeat even if baby was only 7 weeks... they are doing serial HCGs over the weekend to see if my levels are dropping quickly then I go back on Tuesday to decide what the next step is. It will likely be a medication called misoprostol to induce my body into shedding the retained tissue.


----------



## Daisybelle

i'm sorry to hear your sad news bug x x


----------



## shell-bell

Bug feel free to contact me if you need to chat! I couldn't have a D&C as meant on Wednesday as I had flu! So I had to use meds. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, sorry I have been away, I have been ill my first trimester! Sorry for the bad news bug my prayers are with you


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I was admitted again two days ago for dehydration again, luckily I went in at dinner and was out by half 9 on a night. Been given yet again some different meds that melt under your lip rather than swallowing them which seem to be working so far. We get to see baby again on Tuesday for our 12 week scan, seems to have come round really quick. Since my booking appointment 2 weeks ago iv lost a stone in weight!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, sorry I've been missing out. It's been a rough week, we lost a dear friend and I've not been dealing with it well. <3 Sending hugs and healing thoughts to Bug and Shell. I hope that Dark_Star is doing well through first tri and she'll be popping by once in second.

Clacko - How awful you had to be hospitalized again, but I'm glad you were in and out fast. I hope as you enter into 12 weeks that the ms lightens up a bunch. 

afm: MS comes and goes, there are really great moments then yucky moments. I've been super itchy but bought a lotion bar today that's made of all organic stuff and it's been working wonders. Tomorrow's our first midwife appointment and I'm excited but nervous at the same time. Trying not to get my hopes up about having good ms days, last time I did that I woke up with the worst ms I ever had so I hope that's not the case tomorrow!

Mrs Truth - I hope you begin to feel better soon!

I haven't seen MishC post in a bit, I hope she's doing fine as well and that ms gives her a break.


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies. 
All is well with me- as far as I can tell.
I have been having cramps and gained 9lb now, although much of that is from quitting smoking and stopping diet supplements. 
I was not slender to begin with (144lb at 5'4) but I now have a pronounced bump. Not all baby yet, but my uterus is pushing out the belly I already had. 
Attempts to find the HB with a doppler have been unsuccessful so far but I have a tilted uterus so I am trying to be patient. 
I have been maddeningly itchy lately, especially my legs. No matter how much lotion I put on I wake up scratching my legs until they bleed. Fortunately benadryl helps and is on the list of safe medications. 
I have had almost no nausea, fatigue, or breast tenderness. I hope that is okay. 
I am now 10w4d and have my next scan booked for June 2. I am hoping that everything looks okay and that my 7cm ovarian cyst has gone down by then. 
Hope you all are well.


----------



## ACK0110

Hi everyone &#55357;&#56836;


Thought I would join in, recently found out I am expecting #2 with an EDD of 19th dec. 

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

How exciting, you're next scan is right around the corner! I envy your lack of nausea, definitely take it in relief :) I found many products that didn't work for itching but found a lotion bar that's made with all organic products that's been working wonders. Glad you're doing well Dark_Star :)

Welcome ACK!! :flower:


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies how you all doing? Ms has returned for me and tablets don't seem to be working as well. Not as bad as it was but definiately worse than I have been the past week! 

Iv got my 12 weeks scan today at 10!!! I'm terrified but excited too! Xxx


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi ladies my EDD is 31st dec 2014. I would like to join in.


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies, scan went well and baby was perfect!!! Measuring exactly 12 weeks and baby is due 9th December which is my birthday!! 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-43.jpg


----------



## clacko

My other scan photo 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-44.jpg


----------



## Dark_Star

Beautiful baby, Clacko! I'm so happy for you.

I've begun bleeding and doctor has diagnosed a 'threatened miscarriage'. 
I am having my HCG monitored and will have an ultrasound on Monday. 
I'm very worried at this point.


----------



## clacko

Awww dark star I'm so sorry. Why are they not scanning you right away ? They would here in the uk x


----------



## Dark_Star

I'm in a remote area (5 hours from the nearest large city) and there is only one ultrasound clinic here. My doctor does not recommend that I go to the hospital unless going through 1 pad per hour or having severe cramps, so I will wait until Monday.


----------



## clacko

I hope everything is ok. If it's of any comfort iv had bleeding with all three of my pregnancies and each time it's just been some bruising. With my dd I had a 12 week scan and on the night I had a huge bleed, was literally like someone had thrown a bucket of blood on the floor. Was pouring out of me. We ended up getting an ambulance and they scanned me and thought that my scan that morning had just released a pocket of blood and baby was fine. 

Unless it gets really heavy try not to worry. Try rest as much as you can xxx


----------



## Ziggie

Dark star - ANY bleeding is termed a threatened miscarriage, so don't let that scare you. It's a horrid term.

Some bleeding is perfectly normal, but it's always reassuring to get checked out none the less. Try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Dark_Star

Unfortunately I lost my baby at 11w5d. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Ziggie

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## prachipie

Dark Star, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Hello all!

I'm expecting my first. Due Dec 15th so in our 11th week now. We had an ultrasound at 9w4d and everything looked good. I've got a doppler at home, so I've been listening for the heartbeat every couple of days, and seems super fast and strong. 

Haven't had any MS really, just a touch of nausea here and there. Super sleepy though, but I think that's starting to wear off. I was pretty average before the pregnancy (140lb and 5'7"), with a little pouch on my tummy. That pouch has definitely been growing! Hoping it is the result of all bloating/gassiness I've have the pleasure of experiencing lately. Can't wait for a real baby bump!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am so sorry Dark, my prayers are with you.

Clacko it looks as if you are having a boy! That's a wonderful scan. I am getting one Monday and another next month. The one Monday is paid out of pocket by me and next month will be my 20 weeks scan by my doctor. How are you ladies


----------



## Mrstruth

Gregsprincess said:


> :wave: ladies I'm due December 5th with our rainbow baby :cloud9: have had three scans so far 5 wks 3 day, 6 wks 4 days and 10 wks 3 days. The latest was Monday when we saw our bean wriggling about and heard a strong heartbeat. We are from UK but currently living in Cyprus so bit worried what it will be like giving birth here as C-sections are the highest in the world :shock:

Hey Greg, I found you here :haha: I have had two C-sections and they suck


Also welcome prachipie how are you doing?


----------



## honeycheeks

Dark star- so sorry for your loss. I have suffered 6 losses myself. I feel your pain.


----------



## clacko

Mrs truth thanks for your gender prediction. I'm beginning to think it may be a boy just because of how poorly iv been it's definiately been worse than with my dd. can't really remember how bad it was with ds to compare! 

How is everyone else doing? 

So sorry for your loss dark star


----------



## Mrstruth

clacko said:


> Mrs truth thanks for your gender prediction. I'm beginning to think it may be a boy just because of how poorly iv been it's definiately been worse than with my dd. can't really remember how bad it was with ds to compare!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> So sorry for your loss dark star

I wanted a boy :cry: but my scan Sat at my 14 weeks gender reveal it was a girl, I didn't seen boy parts anywhere either, even before she stated. I also attached my poor quality of 3d the rest of my scans are on a cd, I will upload them later this week
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## clacko

What made you think mine is a boy from my scan? X


----------



## TwoLezzies

My name is Bre'Anna everyone calls me Bee. I am *11 weeks pregnant* with my first :baby: I am very excited and cannot wait to see what I am having. I did some gender predictions online they all say girl :thumbup: . I am a lesbian, me and my wife are very excited to have conceived this :baby: on the second time (lol) Hope I am welcomes with open arms and I can't wait to see you ladies grow with me.

*Due December 21st* 
 



Attached Files:







1797608_230442413812009_1341686917811756043_n.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 0









1925335_233541503502100_434091656845328237_n.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 0









10397825_1513748468845550_5988083358508401283_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0









CAM00272-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrstruth

Clacko I don't know I just glimpse at it and stated it lol :haha: I thought I was looking at the front part I believe lol... But I will still stick to a boy. 


TwoLezzies welcome aboard I am 14 weeks and I am excited as well.... Here is a awful copy of my 3d scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Reyrey7

Hi

I am expecting in December. I am very worried throughout this pregnancy as I miscarried early this year with our first baby. I miscarried at 9 weeks last time but it had stopped growing at 5. I am so worried this time that I am no longer carrying a live baby but my body doesn't realise yet. I think I am going to be a nervous wreck the whole way through. My scan in on the 10th June, so hopefully we see a live bub.


----------



## Mrstruth

Reyrey7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am expecting in December. I am very worried throughout this pregnancy as I miscarried early this year with our first baby. I miscarried at 9 weeks last time but it had stopped growing at 5. I am so worried this time that I am no longer carrying a live baby but my body doesn't realise yet. I think I am going to be a nervous wreck the whole way through. My scan in on the 10th June, so hopefully we see a live bub.

Rey hello,
First I want to say do not worry, that is not good for us to do pregnant although it's hard. I had a miscarriage last July, I was hurt and when my due date 3/28/14 came I was more devastated. Yet God blessed me with another beanie. At 9 and 8 weeks pregnant or 9 and 10 I was spotting so I was kind of scared I went to the er both times and the baby was doing great, heartbeat was treat etc, I stopped worrying and I stopped spotting. 
How many weeks are you now


----------



## Reyrey7

Mrstruth said:


> Reyrey7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am expecting in December. I am very worried throughout this pregnancy as I miscarried early this year with our first baby. I miscarried at 9 weeks last time but it had stopped growing at 5. I am so worried this time that I am no longer carrying a live baby but my body doesn't realise yet. I think I am going to be a nervous wreck the whole way through. My scan in on the 10th June, so hopefully we see a live bub.
> 
> Rey hello,
> First I want to say do not worry, that is not good for us to do pregnant although it's hard. I had a miscarriage last July, I was hurt and when my due date 3/28/14 came I was more devastated. Yet God blessed me with another beanie. At 9 and 8 weeks pregnant or 9 and 10 I was spotting so I was kind of scared I went to the er both times and the baby was doing great, heartbeat was treat etc, I stopped worrying and I stopped spotting.
> How many weeks are you nowClick to expand...

Hi, thank you. I am 10+3. My scan is next Tuesday. I just cannot wait to see if the little bub is still alive.


----------



## Mrstruth

Reyrey7 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reyrey7 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am expecting in December. I am very worried throughout this pregnancy as I miscarried early this year with our first baby. I miscarried at 9 weeks last time but it had stopped growing at 5. I am so worried this time that I am no longer carrying a live baby but my body doesn't realise yet. I think I am going to be a nervous wreck the whole way through. My scan in on the 10th June, so hopefully we see a live bub.
> 
> Rey hello,
> First I want to say do not worry, that is not good for us to do pregnant although it's hard. I had a miscarriage last July, I was hurt and when my due date 3/28/14 came I was more devastated. Yet God blessed me with another beanie. At 9 and 8 weeks pregnant or 9 and 10 I was spotting so I was kind of scared I went to the er both times and the baby was doing great, heartbeat was treat etc, I stopped worrying and I stopped spotting.
> How many weeks are you nowClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, thank you. I am 10+3. My scan is next Tuesday. I just cannot wait to see if the little bub is still alive.Click to expand...

I understand your worry, I went to the er and said I wasn't feeling well and they gave me a scan lol... Fingers crossed for you, have your symptoms started going away


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA... I hope everyone is well as we're getting closer to second tri <3

Mrs Truth - Second tri already! Yay!

Reyrey - Your scan date is almost here, I'll be thinking of you come Tuesday that you'll be seeing a beautiful little bubs on the screen :)

TwoLezzies - Welcome! Your wedding photo is lovely!

Clacko - How are you feeling? I hope that your HG is starting to settle.

Prachipie - We have the same due date, how exciting! :) Glad MS has been light on you, and I'm with you on being super sleeping!

afm: 12+5 today! I'm having loads of aches and cramps in my abdomen which I'm praying is baby just growing. Had an u/s on Monday and actually measured at 12+5, but I'm waiting for my midwife to confirm if there's any date change. I wouldn't mind being bumped ahead 5 days!! We're slowly telling friends and family now and I can't wait to keep spreading the news. MS comes and goes, when I'm around the house I'm fine unless I get hungry or smell something awful. But when we go out and about I get pooped out easily and start feeling sick again. I swear I'm more tired now at 12 weeks than I was at 6 weeks! Lol, where is this second wind I'm told about?
 



Attached Files:







20140602_102759.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









20140607_081128.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thank you ms.dragonfly . is the u/s from 12+5 ? cause im getting an u/s on the 13th and ill be 12+5


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Actually I was 12 weeks on the dot according to my 6 week dating scan and my O dates, but in that u/s I measured at 12+5. So to be truthful I'm not sure:haha: But how exciting for your scan on the 13th!


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. Hg had another go at me on Thursday and I ended up been admitted again. Was on a drip for 18 hours until I was dehydrated and finally able to eat and drink again. I'm now taking phenergan and was prescribed thiamine which is a vitamin medication too to try and help with the sickness. I'm hoping that's going to help. By lmp I'm 14 weeks and 1 day but from scan I'm 13 weeks and 5 days! Xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry to hear you were admitted again Clacko! I hope the new meds help you out a ton so you can start feeling better.


----------



## Mrstruth

Clacko I am sorry that you had another ill day and ended in the er. Our scans confirms for us because some of our bodies ovulate sooner or later than we thought. According to ovulation I would ve 15 weeks next wed two scans confirms every monday. I am glad u r better

Dragon, those do sound like growing pains I was having them off and on. Your scan looks awesome congrats again


----------



## Andi86

Clacko sorry to hear you were admitted again. 

Dragonfly- Nice scan! I was the same as you around 12 weeks. I felt terrible and kept thinking I was supposed to be better not worse. Then it stopped and now i dont have anything except sore nipples and the odd ache in my tummy that comes and goes which I also assume is the baby growing.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

The cramps seem to be worse at the end of the week so it must be growing pains. Although I keep getting odd pains near my belly button, especially when I'm laying down. They come and go though so I'm trying not to fret.


----------



## Mrstruth

I think you are having growing pains I have them weekly as well, besides that how are you?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

If the weekly pains is a trend I'll leave them as growing :) Other than being super tired I'm doing a lot better, knock on wood it stays that way but MS only kicks in when I'm too hungry or getting too tired. 

How have you been feeling Mrs Truth? I'm curious what your energy levels are like. This past week I've felt more exhausted than I did at 6 weeks. Did you experience anything similar?


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> If the weekly pains is a trend I'll leave them as growing :) Other than being super tired I'm doing a lot better, knock on wood it stays that way but MS only kicks in when I'm too hungry or getting too tired.
> 
> How have you been feeling Mrs Truth? I'm curious what your energy levels are like. This past week I've felt more exhausted than I did at 6 weeks. Did you experience anything similar?

You wouldn't believe that I have been saying the same thing. I have been :sleep: more than ever. Very exhausted! I wasn't like this none in the first tri although I was a bit tired now I am wore out. I do have the weekly pains I know it's the baby growing because I hear her better on the Doppler each week. This has been a interesting pregnancy, different from my others


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I use my doppler once a week :) Although if I have a really awful day I do break it out to give myself a smile. Glad to hear I'm not alone in the exhausted area, although it really sucks being so :sleep: all the time!

Ugh, I think the universe is having a go at me. The moment I say MS is doing better, I get sick and this afternoon is the sickest I've been yet.


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> I use my doppler once a week :) Although if I have a really awful day I do break it out to give myself a smile. Glad to hear I'm not alone in the exhausted area, although it really sucks being so :sleep: all the time!
> 
> Ugh, I think the universe is having a go at me. The moment I say MS is doing better, I get sick and this afternoon is the sickest I've been yet.

Oh my MS comes and goes as well the other day I had it bad. I was so sick I went to sleep to wake up and try it again. Being exhausted isn't fun at all lol


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear. Makes me wonder if it will ever be truly gone lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to hear. Makes me wonder if it will ever be truly gone lol

With my son I was sick for 7 mths off and on so idk lol hopefully it will get better soon. What do you want to have?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Oh goodness, 7 months sounds too long to be sick. I hope that you start feeling better long before that.

At first I was hoping for a boy, but lately I've been day dreaming about girls. DH is rooting for a boy, but he says his intuition says it's a girl. How can he have a guess and I don't? lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Oh goodness, 7 months sounds too long to be sick. I hope that you start feeling better long before that.
> 
> At first I was hoping for a boy, but lately I've been day dreaming about girls. DH is rooting for a boy, but he says his intuition says it's a girl. How can he have a guess and I don't? lol

My DH looked as if he lost his puppy at first when I told him the early gender tech said a girl lol I too wanted a boy at first but the girl thing is growing on me


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wow I didn't know techs could know so early! The tech I had for my 12 week u/s was such a crab that I couldn't ask a single question all she would reply with is to contact my dr. Aw, I sometimes worry if we do have a girl if DH will be a little disappointed. But I think the idea of having a little girl grows on them :)

I know that boys are tons of fun, all of our friends that have kids have boys and I love them all to pieces. So it would be fun to throw a girl into the mix and be different.


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Wow I didn't know techs could know so early! The tech I had for my 12 week u/s was such a crab that I couldn't ask a single question all she would reply with is to contact my dr. Aw, I sometimes worry if we do have a girl if DH will be a little disappointed. But I think the idea of having a little girl grows on them :)
> 
> I know that boys are tons of fun, all of our friends that have kids have boys and I love them all to pieces. So it would be fun to throw a girl into the mix and be different.

I know that we have those feelings but they would love their child regardless, she would be daddy's princess


----------



## Keneajay

Hurray . Am officially on Baby n Bump 2nd trimester, though in my country i have been in 2nd trimester since 2 weeks ago.
Am so glad that we made it here safe and sound at last by God's grace.
I trust God to take us safe and have us carry our little ones at the end of it all in Jesus name . Amen.


----------



## jadza

May I join you guys.. I'm due 4th of December :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi and welcome!:flower:

It's been quiet over here, how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies how is everyone feeling? I am feeling aweskme, my appetite has picked up dramatically and I am officially 17weeks today according to my updated scans


----------



## MeemaBabyBlis

shell-bell said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thought it would be nice to share this special journey with other ladies due Dec 2014!
> 
> What's your due date?
> How are you feeling?
> :flower::flower::hugs:

Hello! I'm new to this site but I love it so far.

I'm 15 weeks finally and I'm due December 11, 2014 I'm feeling really tired, wobbly I have tht pregnancy walk now, no more feeling sick in the morning YES! And I'm urinating a little less hope that's not to personal for you


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies how are we all doing? After been admitted for the third time at around 12 weeks they finally found medication that worked and didn't make me like a zombie. I'm now on phenergan and thiamine. I tried yesterday for the first time to not take the tablets and was back to been sick this morning so back on the tablets today. 

I had my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday, all is well, got to hear baby. Getting that pregnancy waddle when iv been walking for a while now. Bump isn't as big as it was with my second this far, beginning to think baby is a boy due to sickness lasting longer and bump been different to when I had my little girl. Boobs are a little achy from time to time and feeling quite full. Hubby and I are still in the dilemma to find out the sex at our next scan, we already have a boy and a girl so thought we would have a surprise but we only have all the stuff from our little girl so wouldn't have any things for a boy. Tempted to find out so if it is a girl we know to wash all Dd things. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hi Meema! Glad you're in the clear with MS :) I hope I'll be joining you in that soon!!

Clacko - Glad they found a combo that helps you feel better, and that your 16 week appointment went well! Since you have one of each it could be super fun to keep it a surprise and stay team :yellow: :) 

afm: MS still comes and goes, especially if I'm out and about running errands - it loves to appear when I'm in public. Go figure. Trying to patiently wait for our 20 week scan, so far away! Loving my bump though and DH loves to rub it every night when we go to bed:cloud9:


----------



## USAFWife319

I'm due December 16th. I'd like to find a buddy :)

I go next Thursday to find out the sex!! My husband and I are so excited! I have a feeling it's a girl but not 100% sure.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, I am so excited for everyone. How is everyone feeling now in their pregnancy?

CLACKO that is awesome that they found the right combo for you to be on.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey USAWife! We're only a day apart! :) How exciting that you'll be finding out the sex next Thursday, so jealous:haha:

We've decided to do a gender reveal bbq with close family and friends. When we have our ultrasound we'll be asking the tech to write it down and not tell us baby's sex then we'll have a bbq at the local beach with a surprise colored cake! The date that works for my in laws is Aug 10th though, so it's going to be quite a while until we can find out!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Can I join in?

I'm due Dec 21st.

I've felt great but I'm still having morning sickness :sad1:


----------



## jadza

I'm going for my 20 week scan this Thursday. I think i'm more terrified than excited! I'm not really sure. So far everyone has guessed girl. I'm just not sure. Don't really have any feelings either way. I'll just be thrilled that the baby is healthy. I think I'm just freaking out so much because i've not had a scan since I was 5 weeks. Its been so long! Anyone else getting a scan done this week??


----------



## jadza

Anyone had to deal with having a cold/flu so far? I've got a chest infection and been ordered by my doctor to pretty much stay in bed and rest.


----------



## Mrstruth

I haven't had the cold or flu but I have chest mucus something serious and it's annoying. They prescribed me claritin and benadryl. 

I go for my next scan 7/23 I am excited and my 28 weeks 3d is 8/28


----------



## NatalieFar07

I am due on the 21st of Dec! 
This is also my first pregnancy:)
I suffere badly with HG at 10 weeks, ended up in hospital with it on IV fluids. 
Currently however I am a lot better than I was. No sickness whatsoever and started to gain the weight I lost!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing and feeling?

DH got to feel baby moving about over the weekend, since then I've definitely become a lot more aware of baby moving in there. During my midwife appointment yesterday baby was so active she had a hard time counting the heart rate but she said it sounds healthy and strong so I'm happy:cloud9:

Natalie - Glad to hear your sickness is gone! I still get awful indigestion and occasional nausea, but I hope it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies :wave: sorry I have been a poor participant but between FIL passing, family dr visits, grocery shopping and working I been beat lately. Welcome to all the new joiners
Tomorrow is my scan and I am so excited!! I can not wait! :happydance: also the baby is moving frequently and even can be felt from the outside


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MrsTruth - I'm sorry to hear of your FIL's passing:hugs: Many hugs to you and DH. Have a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## NatalieFar07

CrimsonZombie said:


> Can I join in?
> 
> I'm due Dec 21st.
> 
> I've felt great but I'm still having morning sickness :sad1:

Same due date as myself! :thumbup:
Sorry to hear you are still having sickness. It's murder.


----------



## NatalieFar07

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing and feeling?
> 
> DH got to feel baby moving about over the weekend, since then I've definitely become a lot more aware of baby moving in there. During my midwife appointment yesterday baby was so active she had a hard time counting the heart rate but she said it sounds healthy and strong so I'm happy:cloud9:
> 
> Natalie - Glad to hear your sickness is gone! I still get awful indigestion and occasional nausea, but I hope it just keeps getting better.

My OH got to feel baby moving last night! Baby certainly knows the times to come alive haha. It's an amazing feeling tho. He was speechless!

Thanks and yeah I am having indigestion now myself I wolf down those Rennie's like they are going out of fashion.


----------



## NatalieFar07

TwoLezzies said:


> My name is Bre'Anna everyone calls me Bee. I am *11 weeks pregnant* with my first :baby: I am very excited and cannot wait to see what I am having. I did some gender predictions online they all say girl :thumbup: . I am a lesbian, me and my wife are very excited to have conceived this :baby: on the second time (lol) Hope I am welcomes with open arms and I can't wait to see you ladies grow with me.
> 
> *Due December 21st*

Congrats on your pregnancy! :flower:
I am also due the 21st!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Monday is the 20 week scan for us!! So excited! It's going to be so hard not finding out until August 10th though, we're waiting to do with with family and have a bbq.

How is everyone doing?

I'm in a lot of pain, either a UTI or kidney infection but my mw also wants to rule out the chance of a kidney stone. Would much rather the infection!! hopefully I'll have answers tomorrow but they started me on antibiotics because I called in tears from the pain this morning. Awful indigestion kicking in tonight. For a moment I thought I was going to be sick but I didn't feel sick! It was a startling moment.

Best part of my day though was hubby stayed home just in case I did go to the ER and he was pressing his head against my tummy to listen to baby and baby pushed at his head:haha:


----------



## Mrstruth

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Monday is the 20 week scan for us!! So excited! It's going to be so hard not finding out until August 10th though, we're waiting to do with with family and have a bbq.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm in a lot of pain, either a UTI or kidney infection but my mw also wants to rule out the chance of a kidney stone. Would much rather the infection!! hopefully I'll have answers tomorrow but they started me on antibiotics because I called in tears from the pain this morning. Awful indigestion kicking in tonight. For a moment I thought I was going to be sick but I didn't feel sick! It was a startling moment.
> 
> Best part of my day though was hubby stayed home just in case I did go to the ER and he was pressing his head against my tummy to listen to baby and baby pushed at his head:haha:


How was your scan today Mrsdragonfly? Hey ladies I see that I haven't updated here. Well I received my scan as well and I am sorry I forgot to post, they didn't get a good pic of her spine so I have to go back on the 20th. I also am being monitored for gestational diabetics which means more scans and after 32 weeks weekly stress monitoring 

Here is my scan


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry this is my scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## clacko

Hey ladies I haven't updated for a while. I'm 21 weeks pregnant today. Some lovely scan pictures on here already. I have my scan in two days on Thursday morning. I'm so nervous but so excited. Hubby is now feeling baby, and has also seen baby's hiccups


----------



## dovkav123

May I join?
I am due on the 29th of December. My scan is coming up in mid of August. We are staying team yellow. Anybody else?
Also I'll see my dentist. Have you cleaned your teeth?

My pregnancy was perfect so far with only 4 weeks nausea.
Last night I had the first horrible night in weeks. I have pain in my lower back above my buns only on my left side for few days now. I couldn't sleep on my left or on my right side. My heart rate was 95 bpm. In bed when I extend my leg the pain spreads all the way to my feet. Is this sciatica nerve? The walk didn't help, I do some lower back exercises, I hope they'll do a trick.
Also I noticed a soft bump on my leg, I think varicose veins starting to show up. Anybody else?
I gained 4 kg so far, but I am getting big in my belly. It's not even half way yet. it scares me a bit if I grow double the size soon!!!
Anybody else rubbing a sweet potatoe belly this week?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi may i join? I am due December 18th with baby number 1, conceived via IVF. Just had my 20 week scan today, all is great with baby. I am having a little boy :0 Had slight nausea from weeks 5-10, then a lot of acid after eating from weeks 10-15 then absolutely fine, been very tired lately, been sleeping terrible, and to top it off the last 5 days i've had heartburn!! lol.

Dovkav - I had a pain in my right leg for 2 days that felt like a constant cramp that got worse at night, then it went away but still pops up every few days, my doctor told me to keep feeling the area for any lumps or discolouration that might show up as it might mean a blood clot or deep vein thrombosis, she said either way if there is a lump or discolouration, to go straight to a&e just to be safe. Sorry for scaring but this is what she told me, and so far i have not had a lump or anything.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Mrs Truth - Lovely scan photos! Sorry to hear you're being watched for GD, I just found out from my birth mother all of her sisters and mother had it so I'll be doing that test in the near future. Is it as horrible as I've read? :(

Clacko - I've loved all your scan photos! Great to hear DH is feeling baby now, I bet it's getting him excited.

Dovkov - Welcome! Exciting that your scan is coming up soon! Sorry to hear about your discomfort, I'm not sure what to say about the bump on your leg but would definitely have it looked at by your doctor.

DanDan - Congratulations on your little boy and welcome!! 

afm: Our 20 week scan went great, waiting until DH's family is home from vacation to find out baby's gender, the suspense is awful! Just 9 more days. Still having nausea off and on and awful hip pain! Sleeping is starting to get difficult, aside from waking up a bunch to pee I'm finding myself waking up to move positions and pillows due to my hips starting to hurt.


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome to the new ladies!! Also congrats on your bundle of joy


----------



## clacko

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't updated. We had to cancel our scan on Thursday due to my father in law passing away. We managed to get rearranged for yesterday and found out we're having a baby boy. Here's a couple of my pics 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j373/clacko1987/Mobile%20Uploads/image-47.jpg


----------



## Mrstruth

Welcome new ladies and congrats!! 

Clacko sorry for your lost and also lovely scan


----------



## CrimsonZombie

NatalieFar07 said:


> CrimsonZombie said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> I'm due Dec 21st.
> 
> I've felt great but I'm still having morning sickness :sad1:
> 
> Same due date as myself! :thumbup:
> Sorry to hear you are still having sickness. It's murder.Click to expand...


You're telling me, it passed but decided to make an entrance again :(

Anywho, I had the gender scan yesterday and I'm having a little :pink:
I couldn't be more happier, now I have one of each :3


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Clacko - I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: Congratulations on having a baby boy!

Crimson - Hey! Congrats on your little girl! So exciting :)

afm - We find out Sunday, oh I'm so anxious to know what we're having!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Clacko - I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs: Congratulations on having a baby boy!
> 
> Crimson - Hey! Congrats on your little girl! So exciting :)
> 
> afm - We find out Sunday, oh I'm so anxious to know what we're having!!

Thank you :)

We were hoping for a little girl a bit more than a boy so we'd have one of each.

Oh, good luck, do you have a preference on what you would like?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi I'm pregnant with my 3rd bub a wee boy :) may I please join? X


----------



## HelenJane

2nd baby here, a boy due 23rd December!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies! I'm sorry I've been so quiet, I feel like I've been drowning in school work as I get closer to the end of the quarter.

We had our gender reveal yesterday and are happy to announce we're team :pink:! I screamed with excitement when we sliced open the cake and DH is over the moon with joy. 

I hope everyone and their growing LO's are doing well :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1432.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1459.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sorry I've been so quiet, I feel like I've been drowning in school work as I get closer to the end of the quarter.
> 
> We had our gender reveal yesterday and are happy to announce we're team :pink:! I screamed with excitement when we sliced open the cake and DH is over the moon with joy.
> 
> I hope everyone and their growing LO's are doing well :)

Congrats on joining team :pink: :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Helen I just saw in your signature you have an Amelia! :) That's what we plan to name our little miss :)


----------



## dovkav123

Dragonfly, congrtas of the tem pink, it was cool way to announce with a cake!!!

I just came back from the dentist and she told me I have gingivitis. I have never had it in my life and it's pregnancy related, the hormones thickens saliva and more bacteria get trapped in. She suggested to do a profesional teeth cleaning now and before the birth. I did. My teeth feelsso wondeful. Also she looked atmy teeth w/o x-rays, she could see 3 cavaties but she is only 60% sure we'll wait till the birth to look at those closer. The bad news is that she suggests to pull out my 2 wisdom teeth cos they have cavaties and it's really hard to fix them. This is insane, I have to pull my teeth, when they don't cause me discomfort.
My dr. told me to clean my teeth everytime I eat 2 min after. I have to floss 2 a day, listerine is a pregnancy safe liquid.
Another tip she gave me, don't lay down on your back after 7 months of pregnancy. If you go to a dentist you have to tell them to incline the seat.
Ladies watch for your teeth closely and take care of them very well!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Not fun about the dentist news, I know I should be going in again, last time I went was the day I found out I'm pregnant. Glad your teeth.feed good now though! :)


----------



## TwoLezzies

HI! Two mom family due with their first baby  


team :pink:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

TwoLezzies said:


> HI! Two mom family due with their first baby
> 
> 
> team :pink:

Congrats :)


----------



## dovkav123

We went to our local hospital for a birth info. I found only couple negative thing about this clinic.
1. You can't get to know your midwife ahead of time, so you don't know who will be with you at birth. In U.S. the same midwife does the prenatals check ups and assists with a birth.
Another sad thing is that all midwives are booked till December, but a good news is that this wonderful midwife we talked to gave us her tel. nr and she would stop by if we need her.

It is a small hospital, they have 2 birthing rooms and 8 other rooms. This town has 50.000 people. They do 5-10% unplanned c-sections, there goal is to go far as you can to birth naturally.
2. The midwife I talked to doesn't recommend staph testing at 36 weeks, cos at birth you may not be positive any more and you take anitbiotics for nothing. Midwive will come to our house and check on possible baby's infection.
3. Baby never leaves the parents after the birth.
4. After the birth my husband will cut baby's umbilical cord and the baby stays on my chest for 1-2 hours and than, later, he gets his exam.
5. Baby will get his vitK shot to prevent bleeding in his brain, cos extreme pressure from the birth may develope some bleeding in the brain.
6. Hip exam after the birth will be done to rule out hip dysplasia, my cousin has a baby with this problem and dr. didn't diagnose, my cousin noticed this condition.
7. Family room may be available if we are lucky. You can't book it ahead of time. It is a beautiful suite with a queen size bed and baby crib.
If a family or a single room is not available, if the midwife is nice she may let my hubby sleep on the coach in the visiting room.
8. Water birth! They have a tub! I am excited about that one! They have water proof heart monitors and yes! they have cordless monitors, you can move around as much as you want.
9. Laughing gass is the most popular here in this hospital. It relaxes you, help right away and goes out of your system right away. So you won't be flying when the baby is in your arms! I have never used it. I am bit worried but we'll see. Also O2 and aromatherapy and acupuncture could be used for pain management.
10. This clinic will not apply antibiotics on the baby's eyes, cos it can really irritate them and he can't see mommy clearly.
11. Midwife will do all the birth, dr. will come in if there is a problem

Now my plan is to get an appoinment for a birth preparation classes, I hope I am not too late! Should I make appointment 1-2 months before the birth? I would like to have all info still fresh for the birth.

Another plan is to visit a bigger hospital in Heidelberg. They also have a birth center in the same building. I am interested in that!

Tomorrow we are going to our 21 week u/s. Excited!


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies, 
I had my mid scan yeterday.
U/S took few minutes. We requested the short one. 
The baby's head was near my belly botton, my tears went down my chin. I was so emotional to hear this. Dr. couldn't take a photo of the face cos he was laying down towards my back. All the measurements head, belly, hips were dating between 21w1d-21w4days. We saw black spots in the tummy and in the bladder, it means liquid is there, digestive system is developed nicely. His heart was was beating strong and I could see 3 beautiful heart valves. His heart beat was 140bpm. We are staying team yellow. We will not find out the gender. The best suprise of all was the due date. It's not on the 29th of December. It's on the 26th of December on my birthday!!!! This is the best present ever! This is a double one, Christmas and birthday suprise! I am so happy, excited and blessed that little 8w2day(last u/s) peanut grew in a such a big and healthy pomegranate.

Varicose vein on my left leg and overall pain in my legs are the only comlaints I have so far. Dr. prescribed compression stockings. Have you used them, do you know if somebody else wore them.
My mom has varicose veins and so do I. It's genetic, I have week veins, and during pregnancy they showing up. It's not big deal. It's only a cosmetic problem, my varicose vein may dissapear after the delivery, if not there are some options to remove them. The good news is that I do carry lots of genetics from my mom, and I hope I carry her "easy delivery gene" too ( she delivered 3 kids quick and easy, without even pushing, they came out like from the cannon).:happydance:


----------



## Keneajay

Praise God its my V day. Trust everyone is doing great.


----------



## TwoLezzies

V-day here :happydance: I currently have no doctor :( sucks but i know this woman doctor im going to start going to toward the 3rd week of September because i have to get a referral that takes two weeks to come in the mail. Im changing my doctor because my doctor was being a total perv he would call me sexy and all kinds of stuff. Tells me to come back later on the day for massages smh vert uncomfortable! And my wife was there and she was going to punch him so it was better to just changed and to a woman doctor as well. I really hope im not missing anything my next appointment with ther perv was on the 2nd and the doctor i see for my referral i see him on the 4th so not a big difference plus i have my vitamins and a doppler and if something happens I'll go to the hospital I am registered at.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Wow it's Vday for the three of us today!!:happydance: Happy Vday Keneajay & TwoLezzies :)

TwoLezzies - I'm so sorry about your awful doctor! I'm glad to hear you're switching. I wouldn't worry to much on waiting until the 3rd week of September, it's not too long in between. My next mw appointment isn't until the second week so the timing is pretty much the same :) I hope this next one is a perfect match so you wont have to worry anymore.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies I had another scan and came to share the photos!! 
Happy V-day ladies!! Although I am clueless to what a Vday is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Only a few more days and It's V-Day for me :happydance:

Have to go for a re scan tomorrow, why do I have a feeling that they will find something wrong with her :cry:
I had a dream last night where I went and the went past her potty shot and she was a boy :(
I'm over reacting and I hate it most of the times, poor DH gets it all the time.

Awww, cute scan pictures :D


----------



## Mrstruth

CrimsonZombie said:


> Only a few more days and It's V-Day for me :happydance:
> 
> Have to go for a re scan tomorrow, why do I have a feeling that they will find something wrong with her :cry:
> I had a dream last night where I went and the went past her potty shot and she was a boy :(
> I'm over reacting and I hate it most of the times, poor DH gets it all the time.
> 
> Awww, cute scan pictures :D


Aww Hun she is fine and thanks about the scan! What is V day please explain to me


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thanks for the reassurance :hugs:

It stands for viability day :)


----------



## Mrstruth

I was so lost lol thanks for clearance


----------



## CrimsonZombie

No problem at all :)


----------



## dovkav123

Crimson, hope and pray your everything will look good on your scan.
My tummy got hard like a ball yesterday for a few sec. Is it something to worry about?


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Crimson, I hope that everything went well with your scan:hugs:

Dovkav - I think that's what braxton hicks feel like? But I'm not certain.


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Everything went perfectly :hugs:
My placenta as moved up and her spine is fine as well, she's breech though :(


----------



## Ziggie

They lay in all manner of funky positions at this point I think, I wouldn't worry!! Mine was side to side lol


----------



## CrimsonZombie

We'll see if she's turned in a few weeks time when I see MW, plus, I got a cute picture of her sucking her thumb :D


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Aw that's great news Crimson! I wouldn't worry about her being breech still, she's got plenty of time to move herself down :)


----------



## TwoLezzies

baby here is head down, she's been trying to escape lately had a really terrible scare the day before yesterday had me in ears


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm just going to relax and forget about it, see what happens :)

Oh, I hope everything was all right for you, scared are the worst.

On another note, it's my V-Day :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Yay! Happy Vday Crimson :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Thank you :D

I'm over the moon, so great to relax before everything gets hectic again :lol:


----------

